# Griffin, The Newfoundland Dog



## Brave

Such a deliciously stubborn face.  I love seeing his photos!


----------



## CStrong73

Awww....makes me miss my Murphy!


----------



## laprincessa

I love Newfies 
When I was in college the first time, there was a bar that we would frequent and the owner had a Newfie named Yank, who would stare at you till you shared your pizza. I loved that dog!


----------



## goldensrbest

He likes the cold,and snow, I remember a newfie,from years ago,that .was at greenhouse ,we use to go to to buy plants ,he would follow us all around where ever we went, drooling as he followed us.


----------



## NewfieMom

goldensrbest said:


> He likes the cold,and snow, I remember a newfie,from years ago,that .was at greenhouse ,we use to go to to buy plants ,*he would follow us all around where ever we went, drooling as he followed us.*


That's a true Newfie for you! My daughter and I were watching Griffin in the snow from our living room window today and she pointed out that his drool had frozen into two little icicles on either side of his mouth! He often looks like a walrus with symmetrical strands of drool, but it usually isn't frozen! Today as he sat out there, covered in snow, with the drool icicles, he looked like a cross between a walrus and the abominable snowman. I think he only wanted to come in because the snow got in between the pads of his feet. He certainly seemed happy when I got the ice off the bottom of his paws!

NewfieMom


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Griffin seems like such a gentle giant! Every newfie that I have ever met has been the kindest, most friendliest dogs I have ever met. I especially enjoy it when the owner has a bib on the dog to wipe up the drool. Makes the dog look like a big baby.


----------



## NewfieMom

Cookie's Mom said:


> Griffin seems like such a gentle giant! Every newfie that I have ever met has been the kindest, most friendliest dogs I have ever met. I especially enjoy it when the owner has a bib on the dog to wipe up the drool. Makes the dog look like a big baby.


 Griffin has bibs! We also have stacks of folded up towels with which to dry him when he comes in after he has been outside in the rain or snow. (It usually takes three.) These towels are also something that can be given to guests to protect themselves from Griffin. Many guests come in and arm themselves with towels before taking a seat, because Griffin comes up to visit immediately and shoves his face into each guest's lap, bringing drool-often muddy-with him. Sometimes he will place an enormous, muddy paw on the guest's lap in friendly greeting. All my clothes are covered with mud from the friendly greetings I have received from him. He has patted my chest; shoulders; back; and often likes to hit my buttocks, too. I launder my clothes at least three times a day.

NewfieMom


----------



## Cookie's Mom

NewfieMom said:


> Griffin has bibs! We also have stacks of folded up towels with which to dry him when he comes in after he has been outside in the rain or snow. (It usually takes three.) These towels are also something that can be given to guests to protect themselves from Griffin. Many guests come in and arm themselves with towels before taking a seat, because Griffin comes up to visit immediately and shoves his face into each guest's lap, bringing drool-often muddy-with him. Sometimes he will place an enormous, muddy paw on the guest's lap in friendly greeting. All my clothes are covered with mud from the friendly greetings I have received from him. He has patted my chest; shoulders; back; and often likes to hit my buttocks, too. I launder my clothes at least three times a day.
> 
> NewfieMom


I can just imagine the drool! My fiance and I really like them but have decided that the 24/7 drool is just not something we want to deal with all the time. Plus I already have a hard time lifting an adult golden (read I can't lift her at all), there is no chance I could even lift a Newfie! :bowl:


----------



## laprincessa

When we used to go to the dog park, there was a lady who brought two newfies, one older, one a puppy. One day there was an incident, and the puppy tried to hide between my legs. At 6 months, he was already too big for that! I laughed, and snuggled down with him to protect him!


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> When we used to go to the dog park, there was a lady who brought two newfies, one older, one a puppy. One day there was an incident, and the puppy tried to hide between my legs.* At 6 months, he was already too big for that!* I laughed, and snuggled down with him to protect him!


 Indeed. And when a full grown Newf decides to stand up just as you are doing the broad jump to leap across his body (which is blocking the aisle in your room) you sometimes find yourself straddling a dog who is ready to take you for a ride!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Newfie Bibs*



Cookie's Mom said:


> I especially enjoy it when the owner has a bib on the dog to wipe up the drool. Makes the dog look like a big baby.


I mentioned that Griffin also has bibs. Here are the two we currently own.

NewfieMom


----------



## wjane

That's a pretty funny story - I'm picturing you looking out the window and this large black dog goes trotting by likes it's nobody's business but his. lol


----------



## tikiandme

Griffin is so very precious! What a handsome face!!!


----------



## Saints girl

I've always wanted to meet a Newfie! I have never met one in person before, but hope to at the next dog show. They seem like such big, gentle dogs.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese often lays on the tile just outside the bedroom dog that transitions to carpet. We've learn while he often appears to be asleep he's just playing possum and will reach out with a monster paw and try to trip you as you pass.

Love the picture of Griffin. 

Thought of you and Griffin when I saw this on Dog Bless you.


----------



## Shellbug

I must see more photos of him ! These are so cute. I don't think I have ever met one before :-/


Jana


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Omg totally love the bibs! The sayings are hilarious.


----------



## Saints girl

Hahahaha, the bibs are a riot! Too funny!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

Scotty-

Thank you for the lovely photo. I attempted to send a private message to CAROLINA MOM, who sent it to me a few days ago by message, but was unable to reach her. 

CAROLINA MOM, if you read this, I did very much appreciate your sending me the beautiful photo, too! I am still working on how to send and reply to messages!

Those two dogs are simply luscious.

NewfieMom


----------



## mylissyk

Such a gorgeous big boy! I'm laughing at the towels being handed to visitors as they come in the door, lol. (how about a lock on that gate?)


----------



## NewfieMom

mylissyk said:


> Such a gorgeous big boy! I'm laughing at the towels being handed to visitors as they come in the door, lol. (how about a lock on that gate?)


 The gate *has *a lock. Unfortunately, the gate also has an eccentric "handyman". He currently has one of my father's two very old cars (for which he doesn't pay him anything). And he has "fixed" the gate already. All we have to do is slam it hard to close it well and then we can lock it. Unfortunately, if we do that, it takes all our strength-pulling with two hands-to get the gate open again. It's a long story. But not only does the gate need to be fixed, but so does the downstairs bathroom door. When it got well closed it locked itself two nights ago. My father (who is 93) got disoriented. Although he could use the upstairs bathroom for necessary functions, he started to think that he couldn't go to the pool in the morning because the downstairs bathroom was off-limits. Luckily I remembered that the handyman had left us a curved tool in case the door locked itself. And my father remembered ho to use it. So between us we unlocked the door and he was able to sleep that night!

I wouldn't live this way, but although this is technically half my house (our parents gave it to my brother and me years ago), it is _my father's_ home, not mine. I can't go putting him through home renovations he doesn't want to live through. He has to be in charge while he is alive. I do get input, however. The gate has to be fixed!

NewfieMom


----------



## caseypooh

I love your story and pictures! Before I got Casey, I was thinking about a Newfoundland. They are such gentle love bugs. Big teddy bears. A neighbor had 1/2 golden 1/2 Newfoundland named Harold. He thought he was a lap dog.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Love your stories about Griffin. There are a couple of Newfs that we see occassionally around here. There is usually a crowd around them. They are the one dog that will steal all the attention away from a good looking golden.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank God*



NewfieMom said:


> It is pretty cold right now. Actually we also in the middle of a snowstorm. The picture I took of Griffin in the snow isn't a great one and I was going to put it into one of the many threads about snow or cold weather that currently exist on the forum. Then I thought that I might as well use the occasion to start a thread about Griffin, who, like most of our dogs, is a character.
> 
> So I am starting his thread today with a less than illustrious photo, but with a little story.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the train station and picked up my daughter who had just spent the long weekend in Virginia visiting her father. As we were driving down a long stretch of road beside some wooded land, talking about Griffin, I looked out the window and saw him trotting happily along the sidewalk! Well...he stays in a fenced in yard when he is left outdoors, but my father (who is 93) may have gone out and failed to close the gate adequately. Griffin does not wear a collar routinely (allergies) and I had no leash in the car. So I left my daughter with the dog (she had to follow the disobedient rascal) and drove home for a collar and leash. Then we had to chase him (I in the car and she on foot) up a steep hill in a housing development where my daughter sometimes walks him. She had only been wearing a sweatshirt, so I had to give her my coat, but she had no hat or gloves. I ended up blocking his route with my *car* and she then had to walk him home since he won't jump into a car and we are not strong enough to lift him anymore!!!
> 
> Then today it started to snow. So he lay down outside and got covered with snow. Only when I went outside to take his picture, did he move. I didn't get any good pictures, because as soon as I went out, he wanted to follow me and, therefore, was up against my legs the whole time. As I said, I am posting one, however.
> 
> We are expecting 6 to 12 inches and I just got a telephone message from the police department with instructions on how to conduct myself on this declared, "snow emergency". It is cold now (15 degrees), but I think we have all gotten used to it. I don't feel it as much anymore.
> 
> I have other photos of Griffin. I have posted some in other places on the forum. I have also had other dogs, including a wonderful Golden Retriever named, "Brit".
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank God Griffin and your daughter are o.k.!! Love the picture!


----------



## honeysmum

Griffin is just so truly scrumptious, I just want to give him a big cuddle, I think he is very generous sharing his drool with your visitors and love his bibs, he looks quite content having the snow all around him, happy to hear that you got him back safely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Griffin is gorgeous. 

Rarely see Newfies in my area, but when I do, I'm totally awestruck. 

They're such magnificent creatures, true gentle giants. 

Enjoyed reading your posts about Griffin.


----------



## NewfieMom

Karen519 said:


> Thank God Griffin and your daughter are o.k.!! Love the picture!


Thank you. She is an adult and although accidents happen to adult pedestrians, too, I wouldn't want you to think I left a child there in the street! She is 21 and currently stronger than I am, able to control Griffin better on the leash, even though she weighs 110 pounds dripping wet! (She is 5' 5" tall, which is what I used to be and pretty strong.)

A car did come at Griffin, but she ran out and shouted at it. Luckily, Griffin is enormous and cars tend to see him ...at least in daylight. I discourage night time walks, although we used to have some glow-in-the-dark things to strap onto him.

He must not run wild and free. I am by no means condoning it!!! It is why we *have* the fenced in yard...with a gate with a lock!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Newfie Mom*



NewfieMom said:


> Thank you. She is an adult and although accidents happen to adult pedestrians, too, I wouldn't want you to think I left a child there in the street! She is 21 and currently stronger than I am, able to control Griffin better on the leash, even though she weighs 110 pounds dripping wet! (She is 5' 5" tall, which is what I used to be and pretty strong.)
> 
> A car did come at Griffin, but she ran out and shouted at it. Luckily, Griffin is enormous and cars tend to see him ...at least in daylight. I discourage night time walks, although we used to have some glow-in-the-dark things to strap onto him.
> 
> He must not run wild and free. I am by no means condoning it!!! It is why we *have* the fenced in yard...with a gate with a lock!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


I can believe she is stronger than you. I know what you mean.


----------



## Ruby13

Griffin is beautiful! I don't see too many Newfoundlands down this way, but used to see a lot of them when we lived in Canada. I absolutely adore them, but not sure how they would fare in the heat we have here.


----------



## NewfieMom

Ruby13 said:


> Griffin is beautiful! I don't see too many Newfoundlands down this way, but used to see a lot of them when we lived in Canada. I absolutely adore them, but not sure how they would fare in the heat we have here.


Thank you for the compliment. He does come from a line of champions and the breeder had expected to make him a champion and use him to help continue the breed. He simply did not get tall enough.

He does not like our summers here at all, but luckily that is only one season out of four that is unpleasant for him. He has coped with it by excavating our front lawn. We have air conditioning and we do not hesitate to bring Griffin in when the temperature gets too high, but he prefers to be outside when he can be. In a nice, cool hole. We also provide him with a child's wading pool into which he can go to refresh himself. The dirt and water make for a nice blend. 

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Griffin is going to the groomer on May 9. He has not gone for a long time and is overdue, but he really needs to get ready for summer. Some years we have shaved him (on the advice of a veterinary dermatologist). This year we are only shaving parts of him. Nonetheless, it will probably make a big change in his appearance. I will try to post a picture afterwards. (One year when we did it, he was traumatized and did not want to go outdoors at all for days! I think he felt unprotected without his fur.)* The pictures below are old ones!
*
Griffin has a new Saturday morning activity. He goes to a local park with two Golden Retrievers and their dog walker. The dog walker is a young bodybuilder who scrapes Griffin off the asphalt where he tries to blend into the driveway and puts him into the back of his Jeep. The Goldens are adorable.

I am posting photos of Griffin when he was younger-a mere adolescent as my vet would say-shaved down for summer. He is bigger now. Much more filled out. But without the fur he is not as much of a bear as he looks with the fur! In fact, when my daughter was walking him some people actually asked her if he was a poodle!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

I was looking at dog videos on YouTube and I saw this one. It reminded me of Griffin's ride home from his breeder (in Cape Cod, Massachusetts) when we first got him. He was not a tiny puppy like the one in the video; he was already 16 months old. He had always lived in the breeder's kennel, however, and didn't know about riding in cars; wasn't housebroken; couldn't climb stairs; etc.

We had a nice big dish of water for him in back of my Jeep, where he rode. He did drink out of the dish, but also lay in it and, yes, ultimately sat in it. It was a funny ride home. Then when he came into the house he proceeded to show us that he was really a water dog. He gravitated to all sources of water: toilets, faucets on sinks; his water bowl. If there was water, Griffin was there, too.

I am not sure if I told the story about the toilets in this thread...I think not. But I thought Griffin was drinking out of the toilets so I told everyone to keep the lids down. I continued to see water on the floor in front of the toilet. (Since he couldn't climb stairs, it was only the downstairs toilet.) I also heard a banging; it sounded like a toilet lid banging shut.

Everyone kept telling me he had put the lid down on the toilet. The banging and water on the floor continued.

One day I looked into the bathroom and caught Griffin with his head in the toilet. He was standing there holding up the seat *and* the lid and drinking from the toilet with all of this resting on his huge neck! Well...mystery solved. The big guy had just gone in, lifted the whole apparatus, drunk his fill, then let it all crash down. I heard a big bang and water went everywhere. So we had to start closing bathroom doors to keep Griff out because, thank goodness. he wasn't one of those dogs who had figured out how to turn doorknobs and open doors!!!

Video of Newfie with water dish...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7aqmoRZikU

NewfieMom


----------



## ang.suds

HAHAHAHAHA, I best be getting myself a Newfie. I think I would crack up even more often than I already do. Griffin is ADORABLE. Poodle? That's hilarious....funny looking poodle then!!
Keep posting!!


----------



## Helo's Mom

That video is hilarious!!! Helo puts his paws in the water dish but he hasn't tried sitting in it! That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## abradshaw71

Love the video. When my last golden, Emma, was about 8 months old, we were in an obedience class with a Newfie. The Newfie was 6 months old, but about twice the size as Emma. The Newfie came over to say "hi" to Emma and ended up sitting on her.  Emma just looked at me so confused.


----------



## ang.suds

Just love those Newfies!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The video was so cute. 

Love your Griffin, he's magnificent.

It's very rare to see a Newfie in my area, when you do, it's a very special treat.


----------



## Karen519

*Griffin*

I think your Griffin is just gorgeous. Would LOVE to hug him!!


----------



## *Laura*

Griffin is gorgeous, very magnificent!! He looks like a big cuddly teddy Bear . I love your pictures


----------



## FriesianFury

Oh how i would love to have a newfie, and your Mr.Griffin is just a big handsome fellow I just love those lips! Haha on the video


----------



## NewfieMom

FriesianFury said:


> Oh how i would love to have a newfie, and your Mr.Griffin is just a big handsome fellow I just love those lips! Haha on the video


Thank you. I very much appreciate all the sweet comments that people have written here recently. I have seen most of their beautiful dogs before, but I do not believe that I have ever seen Garrus before seeing your posting above, FF. He looks adorable, so soft and feathery! And he is a blend of two of my favorite breeds! Thanks for sharing that lovely photo.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## CheriS

I have wanted to have a Newfie ever since I moved to California and my first neighbor had one. I've met many since then who all seem to be just as sweet and gentle. Your Griffin is beautiful! Love the bibs, and the video was hilarious!


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> We had a nice big dish of water for him in back of my Jeep, where he rode. He did drink out of the dish, but also lay in it and, yes, ultimately sat in it. It was a funny ride home. Then when he came into the house he proceeded to show us that he was really a water dog. He gravitated to all sources of water: toilets, faucets on sinks; his water bowl. If there was water, Griffin was there, too.
> 
> 
> Video of Newfie with water dish...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7aqmoRZikU


I thought I would follow up this video of the Newfie puppy using the water dish as a swimming pool with another video I found on YouTube. This puppy is slightly older, but shows decided Newf tendencies. I have seen Griffin go after a hose that way, too! 

Suzy in Pool...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Au-PoDC0BE

NewfieMom


----------



## davebeech

wow ...... Griffin is a great big beautiful boy !!!


----------



## ang.suds

hahahahaha, I loved that video Makes me want to get into a pool and splash around. Keep the Griffin pics coming. Those newfies always look like fun is in the air!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

*Griffin Hates Thunder*

We have a lot of thunderstorms in the summertime in the Northeast. Griffin hates thunder. He has taken to jumping onto (and off of and back onto) the furniture as a way of coping with his anxiety.

Sometimes he actually jumps onto the top of the back of the couch instead of onto its seat. Since he has been known to overturn the very heavy table by accident, this is really not a good maneuver for him.

If I am lying on one of the couches, I can be hurt when he stomps on me. (He was weighed last week and he weighs 145 pounds.) He often stomps a bit after getting onto a couch because he wants to tamp down the grass or he just wants to find the safest spot. You might wonder why I would lie down on the couch. Here is why: if a storm lasts all night and I have gone up to my bedroom several times, only to have to return downstairs again several times because a clap of thunder got Griffin upset, I am tired. So I fall asleep on the couch clutching a blanket. Then Griffin jumps onto me and stomps on me.

By the way, that is not I in the picture with Griffin. It is my daughter.

Thank you for listening . 

NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## Deber

I think Griffin may be the largest boy I have ever seen and would love to see his breed in person. Here in the deep south I think it is way too hot to have the giant breeds happy and content. We have many of the larger guard breeds, but nothing that looks as loving and large as Griffin! He is such a beauty and look at that face,,aww such a loving face. Wouldn't care for an almost 150 lb dog crawling over me either but bet he gives the best snuggles for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Griffin, storms can be hard for these big boys. 
He's beautiful!

Beautiful daughter too.


----------



## NewfieMom

Deber said:


> I think Griffin may be the largest boy I have ever seen and would love to see his breed in person. Here in the deep south I think it is way too hot to have the giant breeds happy and content. We have many of the larger guard breeds, but nothing that looks as loving and large as Griffin! He is such a beauty and look at that face,,aww such a loving face. Wouldn't care for an almost 150 lb dog crawling over me either *but bet he gives the best snuggles for sure.*


Thank you for your kind words. As to the snuggles, you have no idea! *No* one does who hasn't actually experienced a Newfie! First of all, he _wants_ to snuggle. He comes over if you are sitting on the couch and leans on you to indicate that he wants to be held. If you hold him, he lifts his outer paw and wants you to grab it so that he feels he is being completely encapsulated by you.

If you approach him on the floor (as I do), he is like a big, thick rug. He has lots of folds of skin-like an enormously oversized sharpei-but the folds of skin are all covered with soft fur. So you _sink_ into the folds of soft fur. And he _welcomes _you!!! He makes little happy snorting noises when you play with him...and at other times, too. My daughter and I always look at each other when we hear him snoring (he is very loud) and snorting, because he is so totally adorable. Sometimes we find him lying on his back with his legs open. Sometimes my daughter just rolls him into that position. Whatever we do to him, he is amenable and ready to cuddle.

Having him is truly like having a warm, responsive, stuffed animal that is always available to throw your entire body into because it is so huge and soft.

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt

He sounds amazing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Griffin is adorable! I love Newfies! We used to have 2 of them up the street and the people would haul out their grooming table in the front yard and groom them there. What gentle giants!


----------



## ArchersMom

Griffin is beautiful!! I love his bibs  I think I definitely need a Newfie or a Leonberger one of these days. I love the giant breeds! I just want to hug them and all their big fluffy glory.


----------



## pb2b

Can he come visit me this winter when it's 20 degrees below zero?


----------



## NewfieMom

pb2b said:


> Can he come visit me this winter when it's 20 degrees below zero?


Of course! But there is a caveat.

I am not sure if he ever experienced 20 degrees below zero before I got him. It is a trifle colder in Massachusetts than in Connecticut and he came from a breeder on the tip of Cape Cod in Massachusetts, where he had lived for his first 19 months. The coldest temperature he has experienced here is -2 Fahrenheit!

Being bred for the Arctic, however, and judging from how he immediately thrived on the 17 degree temperatures in January of 2011 (he refused to come inside to sleep), I suspect he would enjoy -20. If he visited you in that weather you might have to go outside to play with him. I mean, he might be excited finally to be in his element!

NewfieMom


----------



## 1oldparson

Loved your stories about Griffin. Sounds like an awesome dog and companion. Look forward to hearing about more adventures. (Not exactly a Barnabas.) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

NewfieMom said:


> Of course! But there is a caveat.
> 
> I am not sure if he ever experienced 20 degrees below zero before I got him. It is a trifle colder in Massachusetts than in Connecticut and he came from a breeder on the tip of Cape Cod in Massachusetts, where he had lived for his first 19 months. The coldest temperature he has experienced here is -2 Fahrenheit!
> 
> Being bred for the Arctic, however, and judging from how he immediately thrived on the 17 degree temperatures in January of 2011 (he refused to come inside to sleep), I suspect he would enjoy -20. If he visited you in that weather you might have to go outside to play with him. I mean, he might be excited finally to be in his element!
> 
> NewfieMom



LOL.........he seems like quite the character.


----------



## NewfieMom

1oldparson said:


> Loved your stories about Griffin. Sounds like an awesome dog and companion. Look forward to hearing about more adventures. (Not exactly a Barnabas.)


Thank you for your kind words about Griffin. It is interesting that you said he was not exactly a Barnabas. From the very entry of Barnabas into Father Tim's world, I thought he was very similar to Griffin! All I had to hear was that Barnabas was not a dog, but a Buick, and I knew he was kin to Griffin!

Hugs,
NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## Doug

What a wonderful treasure you both are!


----------



## NewfieMom

One night I was coming down the stairs and noticed that Griffin had taken a place on the couch. My daughter joined him.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

That's frame worthy... Great shot!


----------



## Doug

Soooo adorable!!


----------



## pb2b

Just out of curiosity... How much dog food do you go through in a month? I imagine there is quite a belly in there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

pb2b said:


> Just out of curiosity... How much dog food do you go through in a month? I imagine there is quite a belly in there!


He gets dry dog food that I buy in the largest size bag available and I do not have to buy one that often. He has a relatively sensitive digestive system. (I say relatively because my last dog, a Lab, had the most sensitive system ever known and could not even take chewable heartworm preventative pills!) The dry formula is chicken and potatoes, so I season the dry kibble with cooked chicken (cheap pieces bought in bulk and cooked in bulk) and chicken broth (not too much, so as not to bring on diarrhea).

Unlike my Lab and my Golden, Griffin doesn't eat everything on earth just for the sake of eating. Sometimes he isn't even interested in eating pure chicken. My vet has commented on his not really being induced to behave in a certain way by food treats. If he runs away (which we try assiduously to avoid) telling him we have a treat will not bring him back.

So...he really doesn't eat that much!

NewfieMom


----------



## pb2b

Wow. I guess that is good and bad - unlike Henry who does eat everything under the sun including dryer lint. Bleck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

pb2b said:


> Wow. I guess that is good and bad - unlike Henry who does eat everything under the sun including dryer lint. Bleck.


I think his not eating everything he sees is good. He's big enough at 145 pounds! My friend's husband-when told that Griffin gets Frontline put on him every two weeks-said, "But Griffin's the size of a continent!".

All large dogs, including Goldens, are at risk for joint problems and extra weight just exacerbates the problem. (Arthritis was the really terrible problem that my last dog, an oversized yellow Lab, had.)

But I do not want to say that Griffin has _never_ eaten anything unusual. When he was younger (we brought him home at 16 months), he had a fetish for electric razors. He "ate" two battery powered razors and actually left one running and jumping around on the floor when he was finished chewing on it. That seemed to be it for gustatory experimentation, however!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Griffin Half On Couch*

I tried to edit this photo, taken the same night as the photo of my daughter and Griffin, but I am not sure it is worthy of being shown on the Internet. It just amused me, because Griffin couldn't fit on the couch.

NewfieMom


----------



## 1oldparson

Cute. Our Ginger is, shall we say, a bit more petite and she does the same at times. It's not because she won't fit, I think she just starts to get up and then changes her mind midway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry

NewfieMom said:


> I tried to edit this photo, taken the same night as the photo of my daughter and Griffin, but I am not sure it is worthy of being shown on the Internet. It just amused me, because Griffin couldn't fit on the couch.
> 
> NewfieMom


He's precious! I love newfies, I haven't met many but the ones I have met were total love bugs!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Been meaning to post this to your thread for a while. We have a friend called Bruin which Fiona puts up with  He is a young lad not yet 2 years old and 145lbs. I asked Bruins owners to hold Fiona so I could get a picture, Fiona didn't seem to thrilled, LOL. She taught the boy when they first met so he remembered not to mess with her  His tongue is half the size of her head.

I love the giant breeds  He is a great boy BTW, typical goof.


----------



## NewfieMom

GoldenCamper said:


> Been meaning to post this to your thread for a while. We have a friend called Bruin which Fiona puts up with  He is a young lad not yet 2 years old and 145lbs. I asked Bruins owners to hold Fiona so I could get a picture, Fiona didn't seem to thrilled, LOL. She taught the boy when they first met so he remembered not to mess with her  His tongue is half the size of her head.
> 
> I love the giant breeds  He is a great boy BTW, typical goof.


Oh, my! What a beauty he is! That is exactly the age at which we got Griffin. (He was 16 months old. I keep making a mistake and saying 19 months.) I thought that he was fully grown because he was as tall as he was going to get. That is the only reason we were able to get him at all. The breeder had planned to make him a champion and use him for breeding but he did not get quite tall enough and she said making him into a champion would be, "a slog".

What I did not reckon on, however, was his filling out! My vet has since told me that 16 months he was still, "an adolescent". He weighed a mere 125 pounds. Now he is a well-developed male and whenever she visits she feels his neck and comments on its girth. He is truly not fat. He is just a typical male specimen of his breed. So tell your friend that his young boy is most definitely not through growing! Bruin is very likely to grow to be far bigger than Griffin since many male Newfies are!

I love the way Bruin looks with Fiona. She, of course, is a classic beauty. My Golden was a female with a beautiful head like hers, too. I am so glad she has a friend. Is he respectful of her?

Thanks so much for posting that photo in this thread, *GoldenCamper*!

NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenCamper

He is a great boy and still a bit feisty at a young age. I think this photo funny when it seems the owner of Bruin was protecting him, LOL. Just a little lip curl from Ms Fiona made him remember his place  And yes he is respectful of her, she was just making sure he remembered.


----------



## NewfieMom

I have been reading about titles in a thread about stud dogs in the forum about breeders. When I visited the website for my Newfoundland today, I noticed something I had not seen before. (I believe that some new photos have been posted.)

Rather than to drag these Newfoundland photos into a Golden Retriever thread, I thought I thought that I would post a link here.

The link is to the Mooncusser website. Suzanne Jones of Mooncusser is Griffin's breeder. She and her kennel is well known among Newfoundland breeders and is mentioned in books about the breed. One of these is The Newfoundland, Gentle Giant by Jo Ann Riley.

I chose this picture to post because when I bought Griffin (I bought him at 16 months) his male playmate was the dog pictured, McGee. McGee was the same age as Griffin but from another litter. Suzanne had decided , albeit with ambivalence, to let Griffin go because she felt that McGee would be more useful to her given his pedigree and given that Griffin had grown to be as tall as she had hoped.

One thing I remember about Fletcher was that he jumped onto the roof of his dog house and she warned me that if I had been taking McGee instead of Griffin that 3 or 4 foot fence would not have sufficed. (A short fence was fine for Griffin. He would walk around a downed branch.)

At any rate, look at the photos of McGee pulling the cart. There are many videos of Newfies towing boats full of people on YouTube, but here McGee has earned a title that Newfies can earn: DD or Draft Dog. His handler (who also is seen in some of Griffin's early photos when he was shown) looks ecstatic at his accomplishment!

Photos of McGee as Draft Dog...McGee

NewfieMom

PS-Nelson, who was a also a former champion and winner of Best in Show, was also present when my daughter and I visited. He was very, very large and beautiful. He was also Griffin's great-grand-sire. My daughter totally fell in love with him. He was, in 2011, quite old for a Newfoundland. He lived inside and put up with other dogs stepping all around him! You haven't lived until until you are in a house with about 30 large Newfoundlands and three litters of puppies!


----------



## NewfieMom

This is not Griffin in the video. Unfortunately, I do not know how to post videos to the 'net, although I can post photos. I laughed outloud when I saw this on YouTube, though. The action is very simple and repetitive. A baby keeps trying to grab a Newfie's delightful and intriguing pink tongue. The Newfie tries to keep his tongue out of the baby's grasp, but takes a few opportunities to do what Newfies like to do to their humans: to lick them. It's just a cute, and very realistic, interaction.

Newfie and Baby...




NewfieMom


----------



## ktkins7

I saw a Newfie in New Haven this morning! Looked like the guy was taking him or her for their morning walk. It looked so cuddly and reminded me of Griffin.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've seen a hand full of owners who own both Newfie's and Leo's on the Global Leonberger (FB page), one guy had some really cool photo's including a 2015 calendar for both breeds. When I have a connection that will support a search beyond a snails pace, I'll try to share here. 

We've finally received som legitimate fall weather (cool and windy), Reese is in heaven!


----------



## Bwilson

The very first Newfoundland I saw was when I was about 8 yrs old. We had went to a horse farm and was checking out some horses in the stalls before we were going to ride. In one of the stalls I saw a huge furry butt with a small tail. Being 8 yrs old i really thought these people had a bear hanging out in a horse stall. He looked like a bear from the back end in my mind. I took a step back and he turned around and I realized it was a dog. The first meeting with a Newfie i didn't realize the usually have a full tail. So I assume they either worked with a breeder to dock it to avoid horses stepping on i guess or it lost it that way. He was the sweetest dog ever. I promised myself that day I would eventually own one. It hasn't come yet but will one day probably after my husband is out of the military. Until then I can droll over Griffin and live by carelessly.


----------



## NewfieMom

Bwilson said:


> The very first Newfoundland I saw was when I was about 8 yrs old. We had went to a horse farm and was checking out some horses in the stalls before we were going to ride. *In one of the stalls I saw a huge furry butt with a small tail.* Being 8 yrs old i really thought these people had a bear hanging out in a horse stall. He looked like a bear from the back end in my mind. I took a step back and he turned around and I realized it was a dog. The first meeting with a Newfie i didn't realize the usually have a full tail. So I assume they either worked with a breeder to dock it to avoid horses stepping on i guess or it lost it that way. He was the sweetest dog ever. I promised myself that day I would eventually own one. It hasn't come yet but will one day probably after my husband is out of the military. Until then I can droll over Griffin and live by carelessly.


I love this story! I will try to get you a photo of the shirt I wear almost every day. I have several T-shirts (in white) and several sweatshirts (in grey) with the same saying and drawings on it. The humor of the shirt's saying all revolves around both the character and the easily distinguishable *large derriere* of the Newf. The only problem I have had with wearing the shirt is that not everyone reads all of it. I have been congratulated in grocery stores by young men for wearing this really great sweatshirt and I don't think they read it in its entirety. Especially the ones who said, "Yeah! Junk in the trunk, man!"

They obviously only read the back and had no idea that the shirt was supposed to be about a breed of dog! 

NewfieMom


----------



## Bwilson

That shirt is great and so true. Yeah I guess most people wouldn't read all of it and really be hard not to miss the back just like a Newfie. Love it thank you for sharing that.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Top 6 Gentle Giants:

6 Large but Docile Breeds | WOOFipedia by The American Kennel Club

Meanwhile my gentle giant is resting his head on my shoulder whining for me to quit typing and pet him.


----------



## 3 goldens

Moose is WIDE across the backside also. We have been teasing him that he is a "wide track". All the more love, huh, when they have big backsides.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these gentle giants.

Griffin is magnificent, he must be such a gentle soul.


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love these gentle giants.
> 
> Griffin is magnificent, he must be such a gentle soul.


So much so that I found it hard to get used to. I had found it hard to accept how gentle my Golden, Brit, was because she was a truly gentle soul. She was one of those angelic Goldens who would never have bitten anyone. But she was still a Golden. She threw herself at the door barking when a stranger approached on the walk. She was playful. As a puppy she chewed up our windowsill. At any point in her life if one got down and challenged her to play, she would respond as much as she could physically.

Griffin is really not playful. He does not respond to "challenges" to play. I think he perceives them as aggression and just lets them role off his back, rather than "play fighting" the way Brit would. I see that he will "play fight" with some other dogs (get down and then spring up with them). And he has tackled me and knocked me off my feet, too, in his exuberance. But I can't "challenge" him into a play fight. He won't play out of pretend "anger" with me the way my Golden or my Lab would. He's too hardwired for gentleness toward people. I had a very hard time getting used to that.

Griffin is really a very, very big, gentle teddy bear (like Moose). He cannot be roused to anger.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Griffin often falls asleep in this position, even in the front yard. He is very secure. People in the street or even coming into our yard do not disturb his rest.

NewfieMom


----------



## ktkins7

That's Ella's favorite position too. I've only seen her do it inside though. Could be because she's too busy running around when outside.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Griffin and The Holidays*

I wasn't sure what to title this posting. I didn't want to lead anyone to believe that Griffin was missing. He is safe at home. However, he has been running away on the holidays. I posted in Doug's thread (and alluded to it in at least one other thread) that he ran away on Christmas Eve. That was, by far, his biggest adventure. He was gone for over an hour. We had no idea where he was. We knew how he got out, however. (As my great-nephew came in our gate, Griffin pushed out. My great-nephew had come down from Boston to spend Christmas with us.) In Griffin's Christmas Eve caper, I eventually involved the police, who were fantastic (they are in this town). I had run into a policeman sitting in his car while I was driving through a local school parking lot half an hour into my chase and I decided to alert him to my problem. We got Griff back when the policeman, who had staked out the exit from the nature trail where he is sometimes walked, emerged from it an hour after his initial escape. He called our house. My daughter called me on my cell phone in my Jeep. I picked her up at our house and we drove to the nature trail. The police car was there with his lights on Griffin. My daughter got out with his leash and collar and went after Griffin...and Griffin took off!

Griffin ran. My daughter ran behind him with the leash flying. The police car followed slowly, bright lights illuminating the scene, and I followed the police car in my Jeep. Eventually my daughter caught the dog. And then she thanked the policeman profusely. She had to walk Griffin home since he doesn't get into cars. (I had told the policeman that earlier when I had first met him. But since I had just told him Griffin weighed 147 pounds his rejoinder to me had been, "He wouldn't fit in *this* car anyway!". I don't know why. He was driving one of the new SUVs the police have here.)

At any rate, that was the Christmas Eve incident. I was very grateful that it was Christmas Eve and everyone was calm and peaceful that night. I really didn't want my big, black dog hit by a car in the dark! It would also kind of have ruined Christmas for me forever!

Then today at 8:30 AM my father started screaming that he needed me, that the dog had gotten out. It was in the low 20's here. I put on a coat over my pajamas and slippers and went out in the Jeep after Griffin again. This time there were sightings and I kept driving from one place to another and jumping out of the Jeep. Once when he saw me from across a school field he ran away through a place I couldn't drive. By the time I drove to where I could get him, he wasn't there. I climbed a hill that looked like grass, but was totally frozen and slipped down it, getting a skinned knee and elbow through my pajamas and hurting my shoulder. Finally a sighting led to an arrest! Then I had to walk him home in my blue flannel pajamas and tan slippers carrying an orange purse and wearing a black coat while my father drove my Jeep hope. Oh! And I had on the red gloves I keep in my Jeep since it was so frigid outside. The dog's whiskers were even frozen!!! No one knew how he had gotten out.

At 3:30 PM my daughter heard Griffin howling in the front yard. (He has taken to howling plaintively like a wolf that when really wants to see someone who is going by on the street.) Then she and I saw him go to the gate and lift the latch with his nose and run out of it!!!

And he was off again! For the second time on New Year's Day! (What is it with him and the holidays? And yet I should be grateful. They are quieter and he is less likely to be hit by a car!)

There was another chase. I will spare you the details. He was caught again and walked home again. And now that we knew how he got out, I put a rubber leash around the gate and a fence post until we can get another latch. But we have been watching him and he is *determined*. He tried pushing on the wood lower down on the gate and almost broke through those boards. He would have if I hadn't yelled at him. He is pretty mighty. So I think I need a carpenter to rethink a lot about our fence. We probably now need a maximum security enclosure. I don't know why this fever hit just now, but he has had a taste of freedom and he likes it!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## 1oldparson

Wow, hope Griffin learns a different way to celebrate holidays. Must admit the image of you leading him home in red gloves (and the rest of the outfit) must have been humorous to everyone - other than you perhaps. It certainly seems that a new latch and a carpenter's review of the fence condition is in order. A Houdini dog can be nerve wracking.


----------



## NewfieMom

1oldparson said:


> Wow, hope Griffin learns a different way to celebrate holidays. *Must admit the image of you leading him home in red gloves (and the rest of the outfit) must have been humorous to everyone -* other than you perhaps. It certainly seems that a new latch and a carpenter's review of the fence condition is in order. A Houdini dog can be nerve wracking.


There are some people to whom I would begrudge entertainment at my expense, but not to you, *1oldparson*. You do so much good in your life. I wish you could have had the fun of seeing me in my blue flannel pajamas, red chenille gloves, tan slippers lined with fur, and black down coat leading my 147 pound shaggy black dog (who looks like a bear) *with a large orange pocketbook over my arm!!!!* Now, I thought about that pocketbook before I took it out of the car. I don't usually walk the dog carrying a pocketbook. But I thought I might need kleenex for a runny nose or a telephone or who knows what. A woman in pajamas feels vulnerable. So I took my purse.

I wish I could have amused you 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## laprincessa

Is there by any chance a dog in heat anywhere in your neighborhood?

Max was doing this a year ago last summer - he would head for the neighbor's house and nothing would stop him. Even after their female was no longer in heat, he was still determined. (They're idiots, not sure why they didn't have her spayed, they don't talk to us much so I can't ask and I'd probably be annoyed with the answer.) 

And I have to tell you, the picture of him sleeping in the front yard - I am totally in love with this guy!


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> Is there by any chance a dog in heat anywhere in your neighborhood?


I don't think so. If there is, Griffin is even more confused than I think he is, because he goes in all different directions! Sometimes he goes to the nature trail. This morning he didn't go there. He went behind the school, then bolted through a doorway into woods that led to a housing development and a pond. This afternoon he sauntered down a street in the opposite direction from the nature trail.... I am sure you get the idea.

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh I can imagine that those minutes must have seemed like forever! 
Sooo glad that he is home _again_!


----------



## laprincessa

NewfieMom said:


> I don't think so. If there is, Griffin is even more confused than I think he is, because he goes in all different directions! Sometimes he goes to the nature trail. This morning he didn't go there. He went behind the school, then bolted through a doorway into woods that led to a housing development and a pond. This afternoon he sauntered down a street in the opposite direction from the nature trail.... I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> NewfieMom


Ah, he's just going walkabout then. 
The visual of him sauntering down the road, while sort of flipping you off, is actually kinda funny. 
But that said, when my friend's Calli took off and was gone for two days, we were frantic, so I know how you must feel.


----------



## Bwilson

I am glad he was found each time. Maybe all the delicious meals being prepared for the holidays filled him with the need to find them. I hope he stops looking for adventures around town. Happy holidays to your family and Griffin.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I'm so glad he is safe. What about a GPS collar for him?

My son's wife brought her Bernie to our family, when they got married. When we go to the lake, we always take the dogs - our 4, my son's 2 and my daughter's 1. We don't have a fenced area, so we didn't let the dogs off their leashes for quite awhile. When we let Reese (the 8 year old Bernie) off his leash, he decided to take off. Let me explain, he kind of lumbers around due to a bad hip. But he was going down a slope, so he actually moved at a decent pace. And then there were the looks back at us, a kind of "aren't you coming to get me?" He was quickly caught and is never off leash now. The payback was he had to walk back up the slope.


----------



## elly

Wow I'm so pleased he's home safe, I had a lab that used to find any way to get out and he would jump on the bus if it stopped at the end of our road to let people on and off when he was passing...go to the back of the bus, sit and refuse to get off until the end stop..five miles away! We didn't know this until I happened to be passing a stopped bus with him one day and he pulled me to try to get on,..the driver said 'oh he's yours is he!? He jumps on here and won't get off until we reach the station and then he's gone in a shot!'! :uhoh: We always wondered how he got so far so quickly! 
I hope you find a solution quickly, I know how determined these boys can be. :doh: And how your stomach sinks to your feet as soon as you realise they are gone...again!
Griffin, you need to stop worrying your Mum...and us! Don't do it! Please! :no:


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Omg! Glad to hear that Griffin made it through his adventures unscathed each time. This must be such a stressful thing to worry about. Hope you figure out a solution soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Griffin*



NewfieMom said:


> I wasn't sure what to title this posting. I didn't want to lead anyone to believe that Griffin was missing. He is safe at home. However, he has been running away on the holidays. I posted in Doug's thread (and alluded to it in at least one other thread) that he ran away on Christmas Eve. That was, by far, his biggest adventure. He was gone for over an hour. We had no idea where he was. We knew how he got out, however. (As my great-nephew came in our gate, Griffin pushed out. My great-nephew had come down from Boston to spend Christmas with us.) In Griffin's Christmas Eve caper, I eventually involved the police, who were fantastic (they are in this town). I had run into a policeman sitting in his car while I was driving through a local school parking lot half an hour into my chase and I decided to alert him to my problem. We got Griff back when the policeman, who had staked out the exit from the nature trail where he is sometimes walked, emerged from it an hour after his initial escape. He called our house. My daughter called me on my cell phone in my Jeep. I picked her up at our house and we drove to the nature trail. The police car was there with his lights on Griffin. My daughter got out with his leash and collar and went after Griffin...and Griffin took off!
> 
> Griffin ran. My daughter ran behind him with the leash flying. The police car followed slowly, bright lights illuminating the scene, and I followed the police car in my Jeep. Eventually my daughter caught the dog. And then she thanked the policeman profusely. She had to walk Griffin home since he doesn't get into cars. (I had told the policeman that earlier when I had first met him. But since I had just told him Griffin weighed 147 pounds his rejoinder to me had been, "He wouldn't fit in *this* car anyway!". I don't know why. He was driving one of the new SUVs the police have here.)
> 
> At any rate, that was the Christmas Eve incident. I was very grateful that it was Christmas Eve and everyone was calm and peaceful that night. I really didn't want my big, black dog hit by a car in the dark! It would also kind of have ruined Christmas for me forever!
> 
> Then today at 8:30 AM my father started screaming that he needed me, that the dog had gotten out. It was in the low 20's here. I put on a coat over my pajamas and slippers and went out in the Jeep after Griffin again. This time there were sightings and I kept driving from one place to another and jumping out of the Jeep. Once when he saw me from across a school field he ran away through a place I couldn't drive. By the time I drove to where I could get him, he wasn't there. I climbed a hill that looked like grass, but was totally frozen and slipped down it, getting a skinned knee and elbow through my pajamas and hurting my shoulder. Finally a sighting led to an arrest! Then I had to walk him home in my blue flannel pajamas and tan slippers carrying an orange purse and wearing a black coat while my father drove my Jeep hope. Oh! And I had on the red gloves I keep in my Jeep since it was so frigid outside. The dog's whiskers were even frozen!!! No one knew how he had gotten out.
> 
> At 3:30 PM my daughter heard Griffin howling in the front yard. (He has taken to howling plaintively like a wolf that when really wants to see someone who is going by on the street.) Then she and I saw him go to the gate and lift the latch with his nose and run out of it!!!
> 
> And he was off again! For the second time on New Year's Day! (What is it with him and the holidays? And yet I should be grateful. They are quieter and he is less likely to be hit by a car!)
> 
> There was another chase. I will spare you the details. He was caught again and walked home again. And now that we knew how he got out, I put a rubber leash around the gate and a fence post until we can get another latch. But we have been watching him and he is *determined*. He tried pushing on the wood lower down on the gate and almost broke through those boards. He would have if I hadn't yelled at him. He is pretty mighty. So I think I need a carpenter to rethink a lot about our fence. We probably now need a maximum security enclosure. I don't know why this fever hit just now, but he has had a taste of freedom and he likes it!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Thank God that Griffin is home safe and sound!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I can only imagine the scare Griffin gave you, I'm so glad you found him and he's safe. 

Smart boy you have there letting himself out.


----------



## pb2b

Griffin!!!! God Lord! Yes, unfortunately I think your gift for the holidays will be shelling out a bunch of cash to build a fortress. May there be no more escapes for a couple of days to at least get a break.


----------



## NewfieMom

BajaOklahoma said:


> *
> I'm so glad he is safe. What about a GPS collar for him?*
> 
> My son's wife brought her Bernie to our family, when they got married. When we go to the lake, we always take the dogs - our 4, my son's 2 and my daughter's 1. We don't have a fenced area, so we didn't let the dogs off their leashes for quite awhile. When we let Reese (the 8 year old Bernie) off his leash, he decided to take off. Let me explain, he kind of lumbers around due to a bad hip. But he was going down a slope, so he actually moved at a decent pace. And then there were the looks back at us, a kind of "aren't you coming to get me?" He was quickly caught and is never off leash now. The payback was he had to walk back up the slope.


I loved your story!

The problem is that Griff wears no collar unless he leaves the yard, in which case he wears his chain choke collar which has his tags on it. He had a lovely collar, but his dermatologist told me to get it off him because of his allergies. His regular vet concurs that he should not wear one.

Ideally, he would be in something that glows in the dark, which I bought to go on that lovely collar back when I thought he could wear one. I'll look for a photo of it! I had to have it made by a special company that makes collars for giant dogs, but I am sure his neck has now outgrown it. Our vet seems to think his neck is bigger than anyone's. She has a Newfie Neck Fetish. She doesn't call it that, but she has a lot of Newfoundland patients and she says that she loves Griffin's build more than that of any of her other Newfs, although he is *not* tall enough for championship status, because he has the classic, massive Newfie neck! he had not, yet, developed it when he got this collar, though. He wasn't yet two then.


NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

elly said:


> I had a lab that used to find any way to get out and he would jump on the bus if it stopped at the end of our road to let people on and off when he was passing...go to the back of the bus, sit and refuse to get off until the end stop..five miles away! We didn't know this until I happened to be passing a stopped bus with him one day and he pulled me to try to get on,..the driver said 'oh he's yours is he!? He jumps on here and won't get off until we reach the station and then he's gone in a shot!'! :uhoh: We always wondered how he got so far so quickly!


*elly*, that has to be the funniest, true dog story I have ever heard! Thank you so much for sharing that!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## laprincessa

One of my best friends had a big black dog (mixed breed) named Raven. When we would go out drinking - and we lived in a very small town so we walked to the bars and staggered home, no driving involved - Raven would always follow us to one bar. There were two doors, so if he got shooed out one, he came in the other. He would not leave until he was good and ready! I think he used to go out drinking without us on occasion too!


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> One of my best friends had a big black dog (mixed breed) named Raven. When we would go out drinking - and we lived in a very small town so we walked to the bars and staggered home, no driving involved - Raven would always follow us to one bar. There were two doors, so if he got shooed out one, he came in the other. He would not leave until he was good and ready! * I think he used to go out drinking without us on occasion too!*


Well, sure. You led him into a life of sin! ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## golfgal

Deb, wow. Just catching up Griffin's holiday 'adventures'. Scary for you I'm sure. It's funny how they escape when you're never dressed for it. Had my own scare with that when Murphy took off. Night-time, Black dog, no collar, me in bare feet. Luckily we found him within an hour, he probably never heard us calling him, just followed the sound of the whistle which works great for his recall. 

The gate. Yikes. The problems with having dogs who are too smart for their own good. Glad he's home safe and sound for now. Hope you have a peaceful night without searching for him.


----------



## laprincessa

NewfieMom said:


> Well, sure. You led him into a life of sin! ;-)
> 
> NewfieMom


He led us home more than once!

When he went to the Bridge, half the town mourned, he was famous. One of the joys of small town living, the dogs were safe when they roamed about.


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> Is there by any chance a dog in heat anywhere in your neighborhood?
> 
> Max was doing this a year ago last summer - he would head for the neighbor's house and nothing would stop him. Even after their female was no longer in heat, he was still determined. (They're idiots, not sure why they didn't have her spayed, they don't talk to us much so I can't ask and I'd probably be annoyed with the answer.)
> 
> And I have to tell you, the picture of him sleeping in the front yard - I am totally in love with this guy!



I dismissed this posting too quickly. I am convinced, and have been convinced for a couple of days now, that a bitch in heat is the only explanation for Griffin's behavior. He continues to cry at the fence as if he lost his long lost love and always wants to get out of the house when he is inside. (We want to keep him inside so that his howling doesn't disturb our neighbors!)

Although he initially came inside for a slice of luncheon meat, he now will not. He will remain in the rain or snow rather than come inside when called-or offered a slice of meat he loves. He will even leave a slice of meat lying on the ground or floor and walk away uninterested in food.

This behavior has made me worried about the possible aggression that males supposedly can display towards other intact males at a time like this. I don't know where this girl is, but I don't need him in a dog fight! Which is not something I would even think about under usual circumstances, but from what I am reading, these are not normal circumstances for my big guy!

I've had females in heat, but never an intact male!

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa

I wonder if it's a homeless bitch in heat? That could explain the wandering from place to place. 

It took weeks for Max to get back to what's normal for him - I was told (and this may be wrong) that her scent was all over where the dog ran - it was my neighbor's dog so it's the next field over that she was always running in, as well as ours. (That's normal, Max runs in their field too, no big deal) Until we had a couple of good rains and the scent was washed away, he was rarin to go!


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> I wonder if it's a homeless bitch in heat? That could explain the wandering from place to place.
> 
> It took weeks for Max to get back to what's normal for him - I was told (and this may be wrong) that her scent was all over where the dog ran - it was my neighbor's dog so it's the next field over that she was always running in, as well as ours. (That's normal, Max runs in their field too, no big deal) Until we had a couple of good rains and the scent was washed away, he was rarin to go!


You have some really good thoughts here. (We really need a thread on intact males reacting to girls in heat!)

It never occurred to me that she might have been moving around. I highly doubt that she is homeless. If she were homeless here, she would have been picked up by animal control or by someone who loved animals who would have called a rescue organization. This is not a town with roaming dogs.

She could, however, have spread her scent somehow. I am not sure exactly how. When we had females in heat we couldn't walk them near our house because there were male dogs all around it ready to jump on our females if they had the slightest chance. We bundled them into the car and walked them far away from the house! (We had spaniels, who could be carried. I don't know what I would do with a female Newf unless I had an attached garage! I couldn't walk a female Newf in heat through a crowd of intact males to a car!)

It rained like mad here yesterday and every time Griffin came in I used at least three towels on him. Although he knocked over furniture last night trying to get to the windows and cried piteously early this morning, he has been calmer later today than he has been lately. I wonder if the rain helped wash the girl's scent away or if she is going out of heat?

One can hope!

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa

Okay, this may be totally off the wall but bear with me, I've never been around a dog in heat - would the scent be on the clothes of the owner, maybe?
So if someone wore a coat that the bitch rubbed against, would that maybe spread the scent around if the owner went for a walk? 

Poor Griffin! I feel really bad for him now!

Editing to add - Max isn't intact and it still made him nuts!


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> Okay, this may be totally off the wall but bear with me, I've never been around a dog in heat - would the scent be on the clothes of the owner, maybe?
> So if someone wore a coat that the bitch rubbed against, would that maybe spread the scent around if the owner went for a walk?
> 
> Poor Griffin! I feel really bad for him now!
> 
> Editing to add - *Max isn't intact and it still made him nuts!*


Wow! I had assumed Max was intact! Everything I have ever read says that neutered dogs are immune to bitches in heat, and I know that my neutered male was! As I said, we really need a more general thread on this topic where experts can chime in. I am afraid that you and I are merely exchanging anecdotal evidence from our few experiences. Breeders would be able to give us better answers! I, frankly, cannot remember how much we household members carried the scent from our girls in heat. I do recall that their cycles were in sync, though. That was a blessing. They used to get on the furniture and when they went into heat my mother threw green cloths over everything because they both spotted!

The older one was the dam of the younger one and had been bred more than once.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## laprincessa

NewfieMom said:


> Wow! I had assumed Max was intact! Everything I have ever read says that neutered dogs are immune to bitches in heat, and I know that my neutered male was! As I said, we really need a more general thread on this topic where experts can chime in. I am afraid that you and I are merely exchanging anecdotal evidence from our few experiences. Breeders would be able to give us better answers! I, frankly, cannot remember how much we household members carried the scent from our girls in heat. I do recall that their cycles were in sync, though. That was a blessing. They used to get on the furniture and when they went into heat my mother threw green cloths over everything because they both spotted!
> 
> The older one was the dam of the younger one and had been bred more than once.
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)



I agree, we need some expert advice here! 
My grand-dog has never been spayed (grumble grumble bitch moan slap idiots upside the head and grumble some more) and when she would be here, at the end of her heat, she would spot a bit and Max would try to hump her. He went nuts with Bree, though! Bree is the neighbor dog.


----------



## kbear

newfie mom, I remember you posting about all the fur and drool mixed together all over your house and then I saw this cute video but this family has WHITE furniture with a BLACK newfie--yikes!:uhoh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQJt-Jk4WDU


----------



## 1oldparson

Be careful. MLK's birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks. ?


----------



## NewfieMom

kbear said:


> newfie mom, I remember you posting about all the fur and drool mixed together all over your house and then I saw this cute video but this family has WHITE furniture with a BLACK newfie--yikes!:uhoh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQJt-Jk4WDU


I am pretty sure that that is the same dog I saw being trained to stay away from the little girl when she was first born. I believe I posted it somewhere else on the forum. I was very impressed with how the mother trained the dog to learn his boundaries. 

The baby was on a blanket and the dog was beside her. He was allowed to touch her up to a point, but not to start licking her. The mother gave him a short, gentle command to get him to back off and he always did. It is interesting to see him with her as a toddler in this video.

They do have an immaculate house. That takes a _*lot*_ of work with a Newfie!

NewfieMom


----------



## rooroch

This sounds like typical intact male reacting to the scent of a bitch in heat. When I first came here I had 6 intact male labradors to look after along with 7 bitches!! I was able to organise the dogs that lived with me. Not easy but feasible. Now when a bitch in a village 4 miles away came on heat, that was another story. Crying, not eating, fighting with the other boys, running off on walks to where the bitch lives!! The owners would ring me to warn me in advance and the boys were all on leashes on walks and separated when I was not there.
One bitch owner about 2 miles from me would tie the boys to her washing line and then ring me to say where they were!! Now I have one intact boy (Grit GR) and one spayed lab (Glitter). He has not realised that bitches on heat exist - I hope that continues.


----------



## laprincessa

Thank you for this! We were hoping someone with experience would chime in here. Four miles away? Holy cow! That's a long way!

(Not doubting you, just in awe of their noses!)


----------



## rooroch

The scent carries far on the wind. The boys always knew and off they would go if they got the chance. I would find them lying in the hedge round the bitch owner's garden waiting for her to come out!!
Here one can get homeopathic pills to give to males to calm them down when there is a bitch on heat. I cannot remember the name but it used to work quite well. It is the constant whining and not eating that is the worst.


----------



## NewfieMom

rooroch said:


> The scent carries far on the wind. The boys always knew and off they would go if they got the chance. I would find them lying in the hedge round the bitch owner's garden waiting for her to come out!!
> Here one can get homeopathic pills to give to males to calm them down when there is a bitch on heat. I cannot remember the name but it used to work quite well. It is the constant whining and not eating that is the worst.


I, also, want to thank you for chiming in, rooroch. Your experience was very helpful here! I agree that the whining is terrible, but in our case the desire to escape is bad, too, since it is dangerous here. We are in a suburban, not a rural, area and cars fly around the small streets heedless of whether small school children might be crossing a road. (There is an elementary school two houses away from me.) 

All the parents are more intent on speeding to get their children to school on time in their big cars (SUVs) and causing a massive traffic jam than in taking care not to run over other people who might be walking on the road.

Speaking of national differences, are you British living in France? How did you come to have so many dogs under your care when you first arrived there?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## rooroch

Yes I am British and I was employed (head hunted!!!) from my work in a dog grooming shop in Switzerland to come to France to look after 12 dogs and do secretarial work. The owner never says no when someone tells him they don't want their dog any more, so he ended up with 12 dogs!! I have been here 17 years now and all 12 original dogs have now died (eldest aged 17).
I have bought for him Grit the GR and Glitter the Lab who are now both 3. I have a house with my job and the dogs live with me and he sees them when he comes.
In my late 20s and during my 30s I bred Basset Hounds in Switzerland. I did pretty well showing and even exported a bitch to the UK (though quarantine at the time) who became a UK champion and best basset hound bitch of the year.
So as you can see I have been involved with dogs all my adult life and now aged 65 am retired but still looking after the dogs here in France and hope to do so during the rest of their lives .
I used to bath a Newfie in Switzerland every week in the grooming shop. She first came aged 3 months and I trained her to get in and out of the bath and turn round so I could "do" the other side. She was a lovely gentle giant. The owners had a lake and she slept on their bed so they wanted her bathed each week as she smelt very strongly of lake water.


----------



## NewfieMom

*rooroch*-

Thank you for all your help in this thread. I am sorry for all the sadness your adopted country has endured in the past week. Although you are British, it is clear that you have made France your home. I have been devastated by the news coming out of France. I can only imagine how it has hit you.

Griffin's lady friend is, blessedly, out of heat. He is a big fellow and has done a bit of damage in the house. He broke a candle in a glass holder (one of many I kept in front of a large bay window). He had been climbing up there in his anxiety to look out and find an escape route! He also knocked over a space heater. He didn't eat for three weeks and lost a good bit of weight. (That was not a bad thing. He had been becoming rotund. I believe he had probably gone up to over 150 pounds, which is too heavy for him, when he was on Prednisone. Prior to that he had been 147 and 145. Now he is down to 135.) Now I just have to keep him from breaking open my sealed plastic garbage bags! They are the extra heavy Hefty trash sacks, but they don't deter Griffin! So he cannot be allowed in a room with a bag that is not inside a can!

NewfieMom


----------



## Jen & Brew

I love Newfoundlands, they are such wonderful dogs. My aunt used to have one, he was just the most gentle dog. He was never raised with children but he instinctively knew that he had to be extra soft. When my daughter was two years old we went out to visit and this giant dog layed on the floor in front of where my daughter was playing and gently nudged a soggy slobbered bandana to her, she started swaying the bandana back and forth and he ever so gently flopped his big fuzzy head back and forth following the swaying bandana. My daughter was laughing so hard, she just loved the big goofy guy.
If it wasn't for all the slobber and massive amounts of shedding I would have one in a heart beat. 

Griffin is a handsome reminder to me of how much we all loved Mongo.


----------



## NewfieMom

Jen & Brew said:


> I love Newfoundlands, they are such wonderful dogs. My aunt used to have one, he was just the most gentle dog. He was never raised with children but he instinctively knew that he had to be extra soft. When my daughter was two years old we went out to visit and this giant dog layed on the floor in front of where my daughter was playing and gently nudged a soggy slobbered bandana to her, she started swaying the bandana back and forth and he ever so gently flopped his big fuzzy head back and forth following the swaying bandana. My daughter was laughing so hard, she just loved the big goofy guy.
> If it wasn't for all the slobber and massive amounts of shedding I would have one in a heart beat.
> 
> Griffin is a handsome reminder to me of how much we all loved Mongo.


Thank you for sharing your sweet memories of Mongo and also for your kind words about Griffin. I do not usually mind the drool, but even I sometimes get discouraged when I have to take some item that is not washable to the cleaners because Griffin apparently had his head on a chair where I threw it and it has been covered with a thick white coating. That is not just clean saliva. I do not want to make anyone sick in this thread, but what is he drooling? Sometimes it is dirt and sticks ...his water bowl is always full of dirt. But why does he coat my red cashmere scarf or my black wool shawl with a thick white substance?

On a more salubrious note, he had a bath yesterday and looks as if he came from the championship lines he actually did come from . Today. He usually looks like the scaff and raff and will by tomorrow...if not this afternoon. He is a real dog at heart, after all. 

He is silky and soft and smells delicious and his fur is trimmed in all the right places even though I asked that he not have a regular haircut. he never looked more handsome! I wish I had the energy to photograph him! But he just wants to lie outside where, than goodness, the holes he has dug and that got filled with rain water are currently frozen! Low temperatures are good for something. They keep the dog clean!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I really enjoy reading about Griffin and his antics, including the drooling. 
He's such a beautiful magnificent creature.


----------



## ktkins7

Is Griffin still trying to escape?


----------



## NewfieMom

ktkins7 said:


> Is Griffin still trying to escape?


No. He stopped two or three days ago. The first escape attempt was on Christmas Eve and I was counting the days. (I mean I actually was.) I figured that 21 days after Christmas Eve it was bound to wind down! I had no idea of when the bitch first went into heat, of course, just that by Christmas Eve Griffin was highly aware of her having done so!

One anomaly: the young man next door came over last night to get the name of a dog trainer from me. (He has a one year-old Pit Bull whom he couldn't effectively train at Petco classes.) I asked last night if the Pit Bull was still intact. He is. But apparently he showed no awareness of a bitch in heat recently! Of course they never let him off leash since they don't have a fenced in yard, but Griffin would have been whining and tearing apart our house inside!!!

I never wrote about this here on the forum, but that Pit Bull bit me on the face right before Thanksgiving. He didn't do it out of malice. He comes over to play with Griffin. (Or he did until that day. After that I stopped the practice. He gets too wound up.) He jumped on me to greet me in excitement and bit me as he did. Not hard. he was clearly very pleased and excited to see me as always.

I had a wound like a question mark on my face for weeks and still have two pink points that stick up on my right cheek. My family thinks I am crazy not to have made a bigger deal about it, but I know that puppies are bitey. The dog needs training. He cannot be allowed to be overstimulated and to think that biting is OK. No one is going to forgive a Pit Bull a bite the way they would a Golden Retriever. So I want this young man to get some good professional help. I don't want this very sweet dog to get in trouble. He was a *great *playmate for Griffin until this happened: strong and energetic enough to play with Griff. Many dogs are not!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## laprincessa

You, my friend, are an angel on earth.


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> You, my friend, are an angel on earth.


Thank you for that leap of faith, but my family might tell you the truth about me. I am a lot better with dogs than people! I see dogs as innocent.

Deb :wavey:


----------



## Daisygirl4440

*newfoundland*

attached is a picture of the two dogs we rescued from Golden retriever freedom rescue. the bigger dog is Lucy, a 9 month old golden-newfoundland mix. She has the size of the newfie, but her temperament is all golden


----------



## laprincessa

NewfieMom said:


> Thank you for that leap of faith, but my family might tell you the truth about me. I am a lot better with dogs than people! I see dogs as innocent.
> 
> Deb :wavey:


I like most dogs better than I like most people. They are honest - if they don't like you, you know it. And if they do like you, they'll protect you against all bad stuff. Not like people, who will smile while they stab you in the back.


----------



## laprincessa

Daisygirl4440 said:


> attached is a picture of the two dogs we rescued from Golden retriever freedom rescue. the bigger dog is Lucy, a 9 month old golden-newfoundland mix. She has the size of the newfie, but her temperament is all golden


They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## NewfieMom

Daisygirl4440 said:


> attached is a picture of the two dogs we rescued from Golden retriever freedom rescue. the bigger dog is Lucy, a 9 month old golden-newfoundland mix. She has the size of the newfie, but her temperament is all golden


Those are two awesome breeds, *Daisygirl*. I would take either breed alone or mix them up in a heartbeat! God bless you for rescuing them! You are sure to be happy with them. Lucy has probably just *started *to grow!!!

Big hugs,
NewfeMom


----------



## Daisygirl4440

Thanks, they are beautiful. Lucy is so smart...I forget she is only 10months because she is so big


----------



## NewfieMom

ktkins7 said:


> Is Griffin still trying to escape?


I answered this above and I spoke too soon! There is no longer a bitch in heat, so I relaxed my guard and stopped tying the gate shut, forgetting that he can open it if he wants to (since he hasn't wanted to since she went out of heat). Today I came home. The gate was shut. My father was asleep on the couch inside the house. Griffin was nowhere to be found inside or outside the house. 

We have had to hire a dogwalker since my daughter will not walk him in the winter. But the dogwalker was not here. While I was looking for him, the dogwalker arrived to walk him, in fact, but of course he wasn't here to *be *walked.

So we all went out looking. Sure enough, someone had called Animal Control. It was the dogwalker who talked to the police, but I believe the complaint was about a bear. There was a great deal of confusion as I met a woman walking Griffin down the mddle of a road with snow piled high on both sides as she was followed by a man in a navy blue car ( her neighbor). My dogwalker was at her house, in her driveway, waiting for her to return home, She walked Griffin. I drove my Jeep. The neighbor drove his car. We met the dogwalker in her car. Then the dogwalker took Griffin. The neighbor went home. And I had to drive the nice lady back to her car which was at a local elementary school.

After the dogwalker got to my house (chilled because it was 6 degrees this morning), I had to drive her back to her car. And I gave her $100.00, too!

The funniest moment was when we were all trying to decide what to do in the middle of a street with snow piled high on all sides and Griffin was on a leash held by this woman he didn't know. I was discussing what to do while she held him, then I turned away and got into my Jeep. He gave me a look as if to say, "What about me? I have to stay with this lady now?" He really looked as if he thought he had no choice. he didn't protest at all! Poor bad dog!

So I guess he is, still, running away. At least on freezing days when the weather apparently energizes him! Oh! And it's my birthday, too!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Deb!!

Oh Griff what can I say?
Please leave the ladies alone. Don't you know how good you have it at home? 
You sure are cute though!


----------



## golfgal

Happy Birthday Deb. Griffin just wanted to make sure your heart was racing and your blood was pumping nice and strong so you'll be around forever. Not thinking about the weather obviously. Silly boy. 

Is confining Griffin to house possible?


----------



## laprincessa

Griffin, Griffin, Griffin, what ever are we going to do with you? Max wants to come play, I'm barely letting him out because it's so cold and he's not real happy with me right now.

And Happy Birthday, Deb!


----------



## 1oldparson

Happy belated Birthday! Sorry to hear Griffin is still adding too much excitement to your life but glad it all turned out ok. Having just escaped the land of snow and ice, I don't envy your search team. Be blessed and enjoy another year. 29 isn't it??

Happy Valentines Day too!


----------



## kbear

do they make gps collars for dogs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Daisygirl4440 said:


> Thanks, they are beautiful. Lucy is so smart...I forget she is only 10months because she is so big


Your girls are beautiful, love them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Belated Birthday Miss Deb, so sorry I'm just now seeing this.

Hope you had a fabulous day after you got Griffin back home.


----------



## kwhit

NewfieMom said:


> So I guess he is, still, running away.


Maybe it's time to invest in one of these:

Dog and Pet GPS Tracker | Tagg the Pet Tracker


----------



## NewfieMom

kwhit said:


> Maybe it's time to invest in one of these:
> 
> Dog and Pet GPS Tracker | Tagg the Pet Tracker


I just tried to learn more about these. (I read the FAQ and watched the video.) Griffin cannot wear a collar and I do not have a smartphone. It looks as if a collar and a smartphone are both needed for the whistle. I was trying to see it the whistle came in some other form than a collar attachment. Like something that would go around an ankle. (If Griffin had on a collar his *tags *would allow people to telephone us as soon as he was found, but he doesn't.) He is microchipped, but as the whistle ad said, for the microchip to be read he would have to have landed in a shelter or at a vet's! I love the *idea* of a GPS! I am not sure how to implement it.

NewfieMom


----------



## Harleysmum

I have only just found this thread and have laughed and laughed to hear all Griffin's adventures. I had a friend with a Neuf called Charlie. He was extremely large, apparently bigger than normal and because of that had a lot of health issues and unfortunately did not live long. But he was such a gentle soul. I think Griffin could have his own tv show!


----------



## xooxlinds

NewfieMom --- I am still wanting a Newfie of my own within the next 2 years.. hopefully by then the Mr. will have our first home purchased! He says I am crazy for wanting an even bigger dog than a golden (he has no idea!) As he has grown up with little fufu dogs and I -- only ever had Goldens. I have Eli, who is 17 weeks, and I figure in a year or two he will need a playmate and a Newfie will be great!


----------



## NewfieMom

xooxlinds said:


> NewfieMom --- I am still wanting a Newfie of my own within the next 2 years.. hopefully by then the Mr. will have our first home purchased! He says I am crazy for wanting an even bigger dog than a golden (he has no idea!) As he has grown up with little fufu dogs and I -- only ever had Goldens. I have Eli, who is 17 weeks, and I figure in a year or two he will need a playmate and a Newfie will be great!


Eli is beautiful. He will need those couple of years (as a seasoned Golden owner, you well know!). Goldens are terrors as puppies!!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## xooxlinds

Eli is a dream....so far. He is very mellow and quite lazy. He is a digger of my yard..so that I know is already a terror. And he loves to play in the rain after I give him a bath and a trim..!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

xooxlinds said:


> NewfieMom --- I am still wanting a Newfie of my own within the next 2 years.. hopefully by then the Mr. will have our first home purchased! He says I am crazy for wanting an even bigger dog than a golden (he has no idea!) As he has grown up with little fufu dogs and I -- only ever had Goldens. I have Eli, who is 17 weeks, and I figure in a year or two he will need a playmate and a Newfie will be great!


I cringe a bit thinking about a Newfie living in the Florida climate. 

Having the Leonberger in Oklahoma, I feel so bad for Reese in the summer. It's really difficult to keep him exercised (walks when it's dark and lots of swimming). It was difficult to get him to eat regularly as result he lost 10 lbs last summer. Weight he promptly put back on November - January.

Right now he is laying on the ice in the backyard in below freezing temperatures, he's in his element and refuses to come inside.


----------



## xooxlinds

ScottyUSN said:


> I cringe a bit thinking about a Newfie living in the Florida climate.
> 
> Having the Leonberger in Oklahoma, I feel so bad for Reese in the summer. It's really difficult to keep him exercised (walks when it's dark and lots of swimming). It was difficult to get him to eat regularly as result he lost 10 lbs last summer. Weight he promptly put back on November - January.
> 
> Right now he is laying on the ice in the backyard in below freezing temperatures, he's in his element and refuses to come inside.


 
I live in North FL where we actually have some seasonal weather. I work at a vet office part-time on the weekends (hello puppy food discount!!) and we have a few seasoned newfies and I fall in love with them each time. We have more English Mastiffs at the vet hospital and the owners admitted they wanted Saint Bernards and Newfies but felt bad about bringing one home in the hotter weather. I think you are right about the weather being too much on them, even if I kept my space A/C unit in his puppy room. For now, I shall enjoy the beautiful pictures of these gentle giants from afar. Who knows where Jordan's job takes us in the next few years? His whole family lives in upstate NY. I bet a Newfie would enjoy that!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

xooxlinds said:


> I live in North FL where we actually have some seasonal weather. I work at a vet office part-time on the weekends (hello puppy food discount!!) and we have a few seasoned newfies and I fall in love with them each time. We have more English Mastiffs at the vet hospital and the owners admitted they wanted Saint Bernards and Newfies but felt bad about bringing one home in the hotter weather. I think you are right about the weather being too much on them, even if I kept my space A/C unit in his puppy room. For now, I shall enjoy the beautiful pictures of these gentle giants from afar. Who knows where Jordan's job takes us in the next few years? His whole family lives in upstate NY. I bet a Newfie would enjoy that!!


Sorry if that came off as harsh or over stepping.


----------



## xooxlinds

Not at all! I come here for the honest opinions from my fellow GR lovers!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Newfies in the Ring at Westminster now. I only see one Landseer in the group.

Ustream.Tv


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Newfies in the Ring at Westminster now. I only see one Landseer in the group.
> 
> Ustream.Tv


They're stunning!

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're stunning!
> 
> Thanks for posting the link.


I know.. All of them! I'm sure to the trained eye there are numerous differences, but to me (minus the Landseer), it looks like someone went a bity nuts with the cloning machine!

Got a kick out of seeing all the handlers with their drool rags hanging out of there pockets.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Newfies in the Ring at Westminster now. I only see one Landseer in the group.
> 
> Ustream.Tv


That link led *me* to the competition among Bernese Mountain Dogs, but I am not complaining. I never saw any that looked more like Newfies! The ones I have known, and they are numerous because they are quite popular here and far better known than Newfoundlands, are much smaller than Newfies.

Thanks, Scotty!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I like the Berners too, but the Newfies are still my favorites. 

The Leos are really awesome too, sure wish I had a big farm so I could have one of each.


----------



## NewfieMom

Griff has been climbing *up* onto the snow from the level of our walk so that he can sleep on it. The other day he fell asleep in truly frigid weather on top of our snow plateau. He way lying on his side and looked so relaxed that he might have been a dog in front of a fireplace. He slept there for *hours*. Then later he shifted position onto his back. There he lay, all four feet in the air and his entire underside exposed, sleeping! Silly animal! He will be so sorry when the winter ends!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

NewfieMom said:


> Griff has been climbing *up* onto the snow from the level of our walk so that he can sleep on it. The other day he fell asleep in truly frigid weather on top of our snow plateau. He way lying on his side and looked so relaxed that he might have been a dog in front of a fireplace. He slept there for *hours*. Then later he shifted position onto his back. There he lay, all four feet in the air and his entire underside exposed, sleeping! Silly animal! He will be so sorry when the winter ends!
> 
> NewfieMom


I need pictures! This sounds adorable


----------



## ScottyUSN

I still haven't mentally adjusted to Reese's love for the cold. While we didn't have more than a few inches of snow, he was so content to have a layer of it under his belly and lay still while it fell and covered his back.

He would begrudgingly come in at my request. I would brush him off and knew he was annoyed I had just undone his hard work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No picture of your handsome boy covered in snow?




ScottyUSN said:


> I still haven't mentally adjusted to Reese's love for the cold. While we didn't have more than a few inches of snow, he was so content to have a layer of it under his belly and lay still while it fell and covered his back.
> 
> He would begrudgingly come in at my request. I would brush him off and knew he was annoyed I had just undone his hard work.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> No picture of your handsome boy covered in snow?


We only got a few inches last week and it was dark when falling. Tomorrow's forecast is Sunny 73. Crazy Oklahoma weather.


----------



## *Laura*

Yes I agree. We need pictures.


----------



## ktkins7

Griffin must be upset with the slightly warmer weather and melting snow


----------



## Sunny08

Sorry...I haven't been on in awhile and have just gotten caught up with your beautiful Newfie! We had a Landseer before our Goldens. We were fortunate she did not drool. During the snow storms she refused to come inside. She would curl up on a snow mound and let the snow pile up on her. I really thought my neighbors were going to call the ASPCA on me!

They are true gentle giants. Would love to see more pictures. Does he like to swim in the Summer? (Silly question, I know!)


----------



## NewfieMom

Sunny08 said:


> Sorry...I haven't been on in awhile and have just gotten caught up with your beautiful Newfie! We had a Landseer before our Goldens. We were fortunate she did not drool. *During the snow storms she refused to come inside. She would curl up on a snow mound and let the snow pile up on her.* I really thought my neighbors were going to call the ASPCA on me!


What an appropriate posting to herald the last snow of the season. (I fear, for Griffin's sake, that today's snow *will* be the last.) The pictures I got today were terrible. Even using the computer to try to get his face lighter so that one could see him did not work. As many people have said, photographing black dogs is very hard. Photographing black dogs who refuse to raise their heads is even harder. (I had to work to get Griffin to get up for that third picture!)

Thanks for posting, Sunny! :wavey:

NewfieMom


----------



## kwhit

I swear...if I looked out and my dog was covered in snow like that, I'd freak. :help!: I would think that something was wrong. So...luckily, I don't live in the snow with a Newfie. My heart couldn't take it.


----------



## Doug

LOL How precious!!
Those photos are hilarious 
Oh Griffie what a funny and super handsome boy you are!


----------



## Carmel

So cute! Now that our snow is melted my Rafe just tips over his water bucket so he can lay in the puddle. Not as good as snow, but pretty cold on the cement kennel floor so it's the next best thing!:smooch:


----------



## jennretz

Oh my goodness! I love these pictures Deb. I think I'm in love with Griffin


----------



## Karen519

*Griffin*

You did a great job with Griffin's pictures-he is so adorable!
Hope he enjoys the snow!


----------



## laprincessa

jennretz said:


> Oh my goodness! I love these pictures Deb. I think I'm in love with Griffin


Me too! I may have to say that three times because it says my message is too short.


----------



## Bwilson

Great photos my husband thought it is was just snow in the first photo.


----------



## NewfieMom

kwhit said:


> I swear...if I looked out and my dog was covered in snow like that, I'd freak. :help!: I would think that something was wrong. So...luckily, I don't live in the snow with a Newfie. My heart couldn't take it.


I loved reading this. It made me appreciate how funny that first photo of Griffin really is. I have to admit that I take the pictures of him looking like a pancake flattened by the snow somewhat for granted. I mean, I know it is unique for certain breeds like Newfies and Siberian Huskies to love the cold and snow, but it just never occurred to me that someone might look at him in that position and worry about him!

NewfieMom


----------



## *Laura*

I love those photos also!! Griffin is so handsome and looks so comfortable in the snow. Fun shot to have


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you so much for your sweet comments, *Julie*, *carmel*, *Jenn*, *Karen*, *laprincessa*, *Bwilson*, and *Laura*. I know I have fallen in love with many dogs I have seen on this forum, but I don't _think_ that before this thread anyone said she was in love with Griffin. 

On the other hand, I have had no memory for a number of years now!

I still love to hear people say that they think Griffin is handsome or even that he is silly. (He really is. Not silly like a Golden. He isn't that lively. He is funny by doing things that are just...well...odd. He's the proverbial bull in a china shop. He gets stuck inside my father's walker or makes two rounds of the coffee table and knocks off everything on it. That kind of funny.)

Thank you all for reading about him. 

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa

Thank YOU for sharing him with us. I totally love Griffin, I just want to smoosh my hands into all that fur and let him slobber kisses all over my face. I really am that crazy.


----------



## xooxlinds

I would love a newfie hug from Griffin! That FACE xoxox


----------



## ArchersMom

I love Griffin  his sweet face is a big part of what made me choose Newfies for my giant breed.


----------



## 1oldparson

We all love Griffin and Deb, Newfiemom. I'm not sure but I think Griffin is the biggest honorary Golden on the forum. (I still think he's a good Barnabas.)


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you so much *xooxlinds*, *Katie*, and *1oldparson*! It is quite and honor, within two postings to hear that Griffin is the biggest honorary Golden on the forum (although since he considerably outweighs Moose, being the biggest may just be a matter of his genes!) and that his face is part of what inspired Katie to choose a Newfie for her Giant breed dog!

Griffin is at his most challenging now that Spring is arriving is Connecticut. Since he dug up our lawn years ago in an effort to make cooling holes for himself (everywhere), we have dirt, not grass.

The East, unlike California, got more than its fair share of precipitation (in the form of daily snowstorms) this winter. So the thaw is bringing water and the April (rain) showers are also commencing. The mud on Griffin is indescribable. Each foray outside requires a 3 towel dry off. His mouth and chest are full of mud, so his water bowl becaomes full of mud and has to be changed once or twice every time he comes in. He drips water on the floor from his water bowl and walks in it with huge dirty paws (even on dry days) leaving dinosaur size footprints everywhere. And he visits us after every drink of cold water and shakes himself to share the joy, water and drool flying.

He's outside now communing with nature. (I let him out at 4:30.) I can't wait for him to come in and share the joy!

NewfieMom


----------



## xooxlinds

Griffin sounds like my eli who love sharing his water drool on my work clothes everyday after work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am totally and completely awe struck, smitten whatever you want to call it with Griffin. 
There are so very few Newfies in my area it's suchl rarity if you see one here. I am totally enjoying reading about his adventures and looking at his pictures. Love the pics of him covered in the snow, he looks completely content and very much in his element as if it to be saying, _what's all the fuss?
_

I think Newfies are magnificent dogs. 

Happy Easter to you and your family.


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you for sharing, xooxlinds. And thank you for your sweet words, CAROLINA MOM. I wish you and everyone else a Happy Easter, too. I also wish those who are celebrating Passover, a joyous _Pesach_. I believe that the two holidays fall at the same time this year.

NewfieMom


----------



## *Laura*

NewfieMom you made me laugh reading about the trials of the spring season with a Newfie. I think you have more work with Griffin than I do with my pup and 3 grandpups put together .


----------



## NewfieMom

I had just watched a cute video of a Golden Retriever puppy being trained in the "Photos from other sites" thread a few minutes before I decided to load the dishwasher and try to tackle the disaster we call a kitchen. I had taken out the broom and dustpan and moved a chair away from the table to give me access to the wealth of crumbs beneath it, when Griffin decided to see if, given, the easier access, he might find a good snack under the table. (Yes, folks, unlike our previous dogs, Griffin does not try to get under the kitchen table. As my best friend's husband put it, "Griffin is the size of a continent". He has figured out that it won't work if the chairs are in place. But today he sensed an opening. Pun intended.)

That good little Golden puppy in the video was trained not even to take treats off his own paw until he was given the command to do so!

After Griffin and I battled over who would get the crumbs under the table, he made the whole matter an exercise in futility by lying down on my pile of sweepings.

He just wanted to be close to me. He looked so sweet, and I had recently cleaned his face, too.

I lectured him about how I was going to have to warn people getting Newfoundlands that they really did not help their owners to have tidier houses, and I also asked him why he couldn't have a phobia about brooms like my best friend's Malamute, Ace. He stood up long enough for me to sweep up the mess and even to wash that part of the floor, then lay down again.

Good enough. His drool, covered in black fur, is all over the walls and ceiling anyway.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

I hit another car a week ago while driving from Connecticut to Virginia in my Jeep. An insurance inspector came to look at the Jeep today and the first question he asked me on my front steps was, "Is that kind of dog you have called a Newfoundland?" 

He spent a couple of hours at my house and ended up taking photographs of Griffin, who was in the front yard. He told me that one of his two daughters had had an _imaginary_ dog named, "Newfie" (a Newfoundland) up until she got her own real dog, a rescue (a Lab mix), recently. He said that a real Newfie was just too big, but had always been her dream dog. He was taking all the photos so that he could send them to her. He said that Newfies were rare where they lived. 

Griffin got told that he was big. He has heard that before. I wonder if he knows what it means. ;-)

NewfieMomhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 1oldparson

Sorry to hear about your accident but glad to hear more about Griffin's adventures.


----------



## NewfieMom

1oldparson said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident but glad to hear more about Griffin's adventures.


Thank you. It happened a whole week ago. I had not planned to mention it here. I didn't know my Jeep was damaged. I thought just the license plate was broken. As I said, I hit a car in front of me. It was in stop and go traffic and the air bag did not deploy. It was probably at a low speed, but to me it felt like a terrible crash. The funny thing is that the other car didn't stop! So I sat there and waited and nothing happened. I was hurt. My chest hurt and I had skinned my knees on the dashboard. My car and my GPS had turned off. I thought my car was "totalled". But my car turned right back on so I decided it must not have been damaged after all.

When nobody else seemed to want to discuss the accident, I decided to drive on to Virginia, which I started to do. I was going there to see a doctor anyway and had an appointment the next day. But I had a long way still to go and it hurt me a lot to breathe.. I figured it would be stupid to drive on towards Virginia and to die on the way from bleeding around my heart or lungs, so I decided to head for a hospital here rather than in Virginia. I was too upset to figure out the GPS, but I found my way back to Connecticut and went to the Emergency Room at my local hospital. 

I had an EKG and a chest x-ray there and was eventually discharged. The damage was from my seat belt (chest contusions). By the time I got to Virginia it was after midnight. (I think I left the house at 11:00 A.M.!)

Today I found out that the Jeep cannot be driven at all. And the hood will now not close, so that will stop me even if I had any ideas to the contrary. The inspector-unaware I had already made the trip there and back in my extremely damaged vehicle-told me that this car wasn't going to make the trip from CT to VA!

I guess it was better that I didn't know I was driving a unsafe vehicle after being in an accident in which I had already been injured! 

You made me become suddenly verbose, *1oldparson*. Thank you for thinking of me. I guess I had that story all bottled up!!!

Deb
NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## 1oldparson

Wow, your guardian angel must of been working overtime. Glad you weren't hurt worse and made it to where you were going. Blessings!


----------



## HovawartMom

Glad you're OK.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you're feeling better now. 

I would have been just as bad, probably worse actually, as the Adjuster was about seeing Griffin. I would have been at your house for hours oohing and awwing over him.....


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



NewfieMom said:


> Thank you. It happened a whole week ago. I had not planned to mention it here. I didn't know my Jeep was damaged. I thought just the license plate was broken. As I said, I hit a car in front of me. It was in stop and go traffic and the air bag did not deploy. It was probably at a low speed, but to me it felt like a terrible crash. The funny thing is that the other car didn't stop! So I sat there and waited and nothing happened. I was hurt. My chest hurt and I had skinned my knees on the dashboard. My car and my GPS had turned off. I thought my car was "totalled". But my car turned right back on so I decided it must not have been damaged after all.
> 
> When nobody else seemed to want to discuss the accident, I decided to drive on to Virginia, which I started to do. I was going there to see a doctor anyway and had an appointment the next day. But I had a long way still to go and it hurt me a lot to breathe.. I figured it would be stupid to drive on towards Virginia and to die on the way from bleeding around my heart or lungs, so I decided to head for a hospital here rather than in Virginia. I was too upset to figure out the GPS, but I found my way back to Connecticut and went to the Emergency Room at my local hospital.
> 
> I had an EKG and a chest x-ray there and was eventually discharged. The damage was from my seat belt (chest contusions). By the time I got to Virginia it was after midnight. (I think I left the house at 11:00 A.M.!)
> 
> Today I found out that the Jeep cannot be driven at all. And the hood will now not close, so that will stop me even if I had any ideas to the contrary. The inspector-unaware I had already made the trip there and back in my extremely damaged vehicle-told me that this car wasn't going to make the trip from CT to VA!
> 
> I guess it was better that I didn't know I was driving a unsafe vehicle after being in an accident in which I had already been injured!
> 
> You made me become suddenly verbose, *1oldparson*. Thank you for thinking of me. I guess I had that story all bottled up!!!
> 
> Deb
> NewfieMom :wavey:


Deb: So glad that you weren't seriously hurt!!! I bet Griffin is admired by everyone that meet him!!


----------



## jennretz

I had no idea! Hope you're on the mend!


----------



## jennretz

Deb - just checking in to see how you're doing....hopefully on the mend.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Deb - just checking in to see how you're doing....hopefully on the mend.


Thank you so much for asking. I had meant this thread to be about Griffin and all the cute things that he does. I really had not planned to make it a combined thread about my life and travails! But I very much appreciate the kindness of all of you who have posted in response to *me*!

I actually am still experiencing pain. Every time someone in my family hears me cry out involuntarily, he tells me I have to see a doctor. I figure that since I just have contusions, that eventually they will heal. But My chest, my back, and the muscles under my arms all feel stretched out of place and hurt. I don't think there is anything a doctor can do. I think time will heal me.

Laughing is the worst...except for carrying heavy bags of groceries with my right arm. My best friend's mother passed away on July 24 so I have been over there for periods of time. And I have both cried and laughed while there. The crying didn't hurt me, but the laughing certainly did!

Thanks again for asking, *Jenn*!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom) :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear you're still in pain, hope with time you'll be feeling and doing much better.


----------



## 1oldparson

Sorry you still hurt. While laughter is the best medicine, it should be used judiciously. 

So, if you don't want to laugh now, don't read any further...


----------



## laprincessa

Holy to goodnight! I just saw this -sending you healing sparlies!


----------



## Dave92

great looking dog you got there


----------



## NewfieMom

*Griffin and The One-Bite Ice Cream Cone!*

Last summer I suspended all of Griffin's walks by the dogwalker during the very hot months and we only took him for short walks ourselves when it was cooler-if it was ever cooler-late in the evening. (I used to walk my Golden before I went to work, at 5 AM-when it was cool- in the summer.)

This summer we have tried to get through July and August using the dogwalker and just cancelling during heat waves, when it goes up to 90 degrees. Griffin loves the walks, although he comes in panting. He always has fresh water ready and I also give him ice cubes to lower his core temperature. The dogwalkers know not to push him and I know from personal experience that he will sit down and refuse to move if he gets very uncomfortable. (Thank goodness!)

His current dogwalker once dated my daughter and I know he is quite fit: a fireman and a lifeguard. He walks Griff for a full 30 minutes at least-sometimes 40-unless Griff shows distress. So Griffin came in; drank fresh water and then threw himself down where I had put his ice cubes. I gave him a second pile since he seemed quite hot, then decided it might be the day for an ice cream. He hasn't had more than one this summer and Danny's threads always make me want to give him one!

I had just bought a fresh pint of vanilla, and keep cones around for Griffin. So I microwaved the ice cream and filled up the bottom of the cone, then used the harder ice cream to pile it on top. I tried to give him the tablespoon I had used as an ice cream scoop to lick, but he thought he could eat it and bit on it before realizing it was a "lick only" item. Then I held out the cone. He licked it a few times, but he knows ice cream cones now. He wanted to _eat_ it. He has a very big mouth. He can take an entire large, hard roll in his mouth all at once and chew it without putting it down. He can do the same thing with about 1/4 or even 1/3 of a loaf of Italian bread.

So he took the entire cone and all its ice cream from me. It all went neatly into his enormous mouth. He chewed and swallowed. All that leaked was a little melted ice cream.

There is a video of "Cooper" eating ice cream. Griffin's capacities are way beyond little Cooper's. The video of Cooper has been shown many times before here, but I will look for it again. In the meantime, I looked on Google images for an image of a cone approximately the size of the one Griff took into his mouth in one bite. It was very impressive.

My dog may not win any obedience trials, but he sure can eat ice cream!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

That is an impressive ice-cream cone and one spoiled newfie!!! LOL

I make Duke and Charlie split a single service vanilla from DQ


----------



## DJdogman

I would love to see a video of Griff eating an icecream like that. Also I know I'm a bit late but those pictures of him covered in snow, that's hilarious!! I guess that's what they were originally bred for?


----------



## Karen519

*Deb*



NewfieMom said:


> Last summer I suspended all of Griffin's walks by the dogwalker during the very hot months and we only took him for short walks ourselves when it was cooler-if it was ever cooler-late in the evening. (I used to walk my Golden before I went to work, at 5 AM-when it was cool- in the summer.)
> 
> This summer we have tried to get through July and August using the dogwalker and just cancelling during heat waves, when it goes up to 90 degrees. Griffin loves the walks, although he comes in panting. He always has fresh water ready and I also give him ice cubes to lower his core temperature. The dogwalkers know not to push him and I know from personal experience that he will sit down and refuse to move if he gets very uncomfortable. (Thank goodness!)
> 
> His current dogwalker once dated my daughter and I know he is quite fit: a fireman and a lifeguard. He walks Griff for a full 30 minutes at least-sometimes 40-unless Griff shows distress. So Griffin came in; drank fresh water and then threw himself down where I had put his ice cubes. I gave him a second pile since he seemed quite hot, then decided it might be the day for an ice cream. He hasn't had more than one this summer and Danny's threads always make me want to give him one!
> 
> I had just bought a fresh pint of vanilla, and keep cones around for Griffin. So I microwaved the ice cream and filled up the bottom of the cone, then used the harder ice cream to pile it on top. I tried to give him the tablespoon I had used as an ice cream scoop to lick, but he thought he could eat it and bit on it before realizing it was a "lick only" item. Then I held out the cone. He licked it a few times, but he knows ice cream cones now. He wanted to _eat_ it. He has a very big mouth. He can take an entire large, hard roll in his mouth all at once and chew it without putting it down. He can do the same thing with about 1/4 or even 1/3 of a loaf of Italian bread.
> 
> So he took the entire cone and all its ice cream from me. It all went neatly into his enormous mouth. He chewed and swallowed. All that leaked was a little melted ice cream.
> 
> There is a video of "Cooper" eating ice cream. Griffin's capacities are way beyond little Cooper's. The video of Cooper has been shown many times before here, but I will look for it again. In the meantime, I looked on Google images for an image of a cone approximately the size of the one Griff took into his mouth in one bite. It was very impressive.
> 
> My dog may not win any obedience trials, but he sure can eat ice cream!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Deb: I would love to see the video of Griffin eating the ice cream. Our dogs have never had any people food at all. Tucker and Tonka are going to want to come live with you or Jennretz, if they hear about the ice cream.
So sorry to hear you've been hurting!


----------



## NewfieMom

Karen519 said:


> Deb: I would love to see the video of Griffin eating the ice cream.


Thanks, Karen, but there isn't a video of Griffin eating his ice cream. I never seem to be able to video or photograph him in action! The "famous" video is of a dog named, "Cooper" who went through the drive-through at McDonald's with his smaller sibling, "Daisy" and his owner where they got an ice cream to share. (This must be a very popular dog treat. Danny and Jenn also get these cones for their dogs. I cannot since Griffin doesn't go in the car!)

Here is a link to one thread on this forum that has the "Cooper" video. There is more than one!

Thank you for all your kind wishes. I wish I could sneak your good dogs some ice cream!!!

Hugs,
Deb :wavey:

Cooper...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/292850-cooper-loves-ice-cream.html


----------



## NewfieMom

DJdogman said:


> I would love to see a video of Griff eating an icecream like that. Also I know I'm a bit late but those pictures of him covered in snow, that's hilarious!! I guess that's what they were originally bred for?


I wish I had videotaped the event! I am never ready with the video camera! (It probably doesn't help that it is about 30 years old and weighs at least as many pounds!)

As for what Newfies were bred for: they actually were bred to work, not to lollygag about in the snow, sleeping, although that is what Griffin seems to prefer to do nowadays! Sometimes he does become energized by a good blizzard and run away from home. (I am not kidding! When we first got him there was a blizzard and he took the opportunity of my father's opening the gate in the fence to wheel out the snowblower to make good his escape!). I was a little worried, but there is no automobile traffic during a blizzard and it is easy to see an enormous black dog in a field of white snow!

Newfies were bred to rescue sailors/fishermen in the icy waters off the coast of Newfoundland in Canada. They are the ultimate water dog. They have double coats of fur to protect them from the cold. They have webbed feet. They automatically do the breast stroke in the water. Their mouths are configured to repel the ocean waves. (This phenomenon probably contributes to their heavy drooling). They also have a strong protective instinct. Many Newfies bark when their owners try to jump off diving boards into their swimming pools and sometimes haul their owners out of the pools by the arms!

They tow boats as part of their competitions. As alphadude has said, they are very strong. Here are a few brief demonstrations:

Newfie Tows Boat To Shore...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoRYgIjpbLA

Newfie Takes A Club's Water Test...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKvkXkN0QTk

Newfie Pulls 5,794 Pounds (on land)...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8jwZPT3I7g


NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The video of Daisy and Cooper is priceless....... love it.


----------



## NewfieMom

PS-Newfies _were_ bred for the Arctic, *DJdogman*. I didn't mean to imply that you were wrong about that! Although they were bred for work on the water, they must be able to exist in icy cold climes and _in snow_. Griffin loves the snow (as you can see). But Newfies, I have just recently learned, can actually break up Arctic ice as they swim. I am sure that some is too thick for them to break. I mean, the Navy does employ _ships_ to do ice breaking, after all! But the dogs were _bred_ to be able to break ice. That amazed me.

NewfieMom


----------



## DJdogman

NewfieMom said:


> I wish I had videotaped the event! I am never ready with the video camera! (It probably doesn't help that it is about 30 years old and weighs at least as many pounds!)
> 
> As for what Newfies were bred for: they actually were bred to work, not to lollygag about in the snow, sleeping, although that is what Griffin seems to prefer to do nowadays! Sometimes he does become energized by a good blizzard and run away from home. (I am not kidding! When we first got him there was a blizzard and he took the opportunity of my father's opening the gate in the fence to wheel out the snowblower to make good his escape!). I was a little worried, but there is no automobile traffic during a blizzard and it is easy to see an enormous black dog in a field of white snow!
> 
> Newfies were bred to rescue sailors/fishermen in the icy waters off the coast of Newfoundland in Canada. They are the ultimate water dog. They have double coats of fur to protect them from the cold. They have webbed feet. They automatically do the breast stroke in the water. Their mouths are configured to repel the ocean waves. (This phenomenon probably contributes to their heavy drooling). They also have a strong protective instinct. Many Newfies bark when their owners try to jump off diving boards into their swimming pools and sometimes haul their owners out of the pools by the arms!
> 
> They tow boats as part of their competitions. As alphadude has said, they are very strong. Here are a few brief demonstrations:
> 
> Newfie Tows Boat To Shore...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoRYgIjpbLA
> 
> Newfie Takes A Club's Water Test...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKvkXkN0QTk
> 
> Newfie Pulls 5,794 Pounds (on land)...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8jwZPT3I7g
> 
> 
> NewfieMom


Wow, those videos are amazing!! They are some dogs! I never knew that about their webbed feet, wave-repelling mouths and ability to breast-stroke. There is a newfie in my town, I'm going to have to try and chat to the owner some day and see if I can get a demonstration!

Ah yes I've seen that Cooper video, its such a classic


----------



## laprincessa

Did you ever make "frosty paws" for Griffin? With yogurt, apple sauce, peanut butter and cinnamon?


----------



## alphadude

Wow, I am late to this thread! Their strength is legendary, the boat towing was quite impressive but the Newfie pulling an almost 6000 lb sled on dry land blew my mind.

NewfieMom, like I told you, NEVER underestimate the capability of a dog with that kind of brute strength. Griff just hasn't felt the need yet (thankfully) to assert his will.


----------



## laprincessa

I think I've told the story of the bar we went to when I was in college. It was right on the river, kinda tough crowd (we were young and stupid and beer was involved, okay?  ) 
The owner had a Newfie named Yank, who would lay beside the pool table, forcing you to take your shot by leaning over him. He would beg pizza from everyone - and usually get some - and for all the bad dudes who frequented that bar, there was never one fight. Would he have gotten involved? No one was willing to take that chance.


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> Did you ever make "frosty paws" for Griffin? With yogurt, apple sauce, peanut butter and cinnamon?


No, I never did. If I knew there was a way to make it at home, I forgot. I do recall being told that there were some places where one could buy it. However, I never saw it in a store. Thank you for the reminder!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom

alphadude said:


> Wow, I am late to this thread! Their strength is legendary, the boat towing was quite impressive but the Newfie pulling an almost 6000 lb sled on dry land blew my mind.
> 
> NewfieMom, like I told you, NEVER underestimate the capability of a dog with that kind of brute strength. Griff just hasn't felt the need yet (thankfully) to assert his will.


That kind of pulling of heavy weights on land is controversial. Boat towing is not and, as far as I know, neither is having Siberian Huskies and Malamutes pull a sled. I know nothing about it, however, and therefore will not give an uninformed opinion!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

laprincessa said:


> I think I've told the story of the bar we went to when I was in college. It was right on the river, kinda tough crowd (we were young and stupid and beer was involved, okay?  )
> The owner had a Newfie named Yank, who would lay beside the pool table, forcing you to take your shot by leaning over him. He would beg pizza from everyone - and usually get some - and for all the bad dudes who frequented that bar, there was never one fight. Would he have gotten involved? No one was willing to take that chance.


I have heard this story before, but that is because I follow all stories about Newfoundlands and so I love hearing it again. I am sure that many forum members have never heard it. Thank you for taking the time to retell it!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ScottyUSN

I would guess joint and muscle wear, and little if any practical application.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I would guess joint and muscle wear, and little if any practical application.


The only application would be to towing carts and sleds, which could be done in competition (and is) with _*actual*_ carts and sleds rather than heavily weighted objects. I have seen videos of far smaller dogs (mainly Pit Bulls) looking as if they are about to tear off their limbs attempting to pull what are, for *them*, enormously heavy loads (about 1/3 of what that Newfie pulled). I have to say that watching those poor little Pit Bulls straining made me feel sad. But I am *not* an expert.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Leonbergers are carting dogs also. They were almost wiped out between WWI and WWII as they were shot on sight know to pull ammo carts for the Germans.

But that's not what this power pulling is about.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Leonbergers are carting dogs also. They were almost wiped out between WWI and WWII as they were shot on sight know to pull ammo carts for the Germans.
> 
> But that's not what this power pulling is about.


Yes. The so-called "power-pulling looks like abuse to me. What strengthens that feeling, frankly, is seeing in your video-and the videos I saw myself, how many Pit Bulls are put to "use" in this "sport".

When Pit Bulls (and a poor, occasional Rottweiler) is the dog of choice for the owners I tend to think that the sport is more about who can win the fight than who can win the safe and sane athletic competition.

I felt terrible for all those dogs straining and suffering in your video. The "sport" should be outlawed. (As if that would help. It would just go underground. Until men-and it is men-become less aggressive towards each other and use animals as their proxies-this will continue. I wish the owners would just go slug it out instead of having their dogs do it for them. Cowards.)

NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude

NewfieMom said:


> Until men-and it is men-become less aggressive towards each other and use animals as their proxies-this will continue. I wish the owners would just go slug it out instead of having their dogs do it for them. Cowards.)NewfieMom


Agree 100% 

Pits have a bad rep because they are often unfortunately owned by *idiots* who fancy themselves 'thugs' or some other such nonsense. To them, it's not a companion or family member but a status symbol, and proof of how 'bad' they are. If you ask me, it is a symbol of their cowardice and further evidence of a 'society' in the latter stages of moral decay.


----------



## NewfieMom

A few new things to report about Griffin.

First, he has now tried the commercial Frosty Paws "ice cream" for dogs. It is tiny in size compared to what I gave him when I gave him an ice cream cone. The portion is like a small Dixie cup if you remember Dixie cups from our childhood (my childhood?) days.

Second, he has put on weight. He doesn't look fat because he is so long, but I noticed he looks broader. I had him weighed by the groomer and he is up to 154 or 156. I would like him to lose ten pounds. He is a very big boy and I am proud he can carry the weight gracefully, but he doesn't need trouble on his joints. His back end is weakening already.

Third, I wish I had my new camera/videocamera unpacked because a 13 year-old, female Dachshund, Sofia, has moved in next door and their interaction is very cute. She gets into our yard by going under our fence and then visits with Griffin. She appears to hate me, and if I appear she barks forcefully at me, telling me to get out of my own yard. She also poops in my yard at will. But Griffin is enchanted by her and she appears to like _him_ a lot, despite her distaste for me! This tiny little thing walks boldly up to him and and he remains respectfully back, huge, black, and very alert to her and what she might want. He studies her for a sign of whether she wants to play or whether he should remain still. He wags his tail, but is cautious not to invade her space. It is just darling. Then, when she is ready, she turns around and goes back out under the fence and goes home...leaving Griffin wanting more! (That is his sign to go pee on a tree or bush.)

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Deb, it is so good to see an update from you! Sounds like Griffin is sweet as ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

I have not been visiting this forum in a long time but some of you may remember me and my dog. My father, whom I used to care for, passed away at age 96 in May in of this year. Yesterday I had to have my Newfoundland, Griffin, euthanized after a sudden illness-or one that appeared sudden to me-that came over him when I boarded him for for five days. I wanted to announce it here. At one point in my life, this forum was a huge part of my life and I visited it many times each day. I still think of many of the posters and their dogs, without having to be on-line, all the time. Once in a great while I have peeked in here without posting to see how some of you are, but things in my life have not been the same way they once were.

Hugs all around,
NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry to see this. I'm sending a very big hug your way. I have missed you on the forum. Your warmth and supportive nature was greatly valued.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCamper

My sincere condolences for Griffy and your dad too. I still visit every once and a while and your post popped up.


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm so very sorry, Deb. Praying for you. 

Matthew 5:4 Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted.


----------



## laprincessa

oh, not Griffin!
I adored him, and your stories about him always made me smile.
I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father and of Griffin. I loved looking at the photos of Griffin, especially of him in the snow.


----------



## ArchersMom

Sorry to hear about your father and Griffin's passing  I was just thinking of you two the other day. Griffin will always be my favorite Newfie. I loved hearing your stories and the photos you shared of him laying out in the snow.


----------



## G-bear

I am so sorry to read about your father and Griffin. I have a soft spot in my heart for Newfies and I loved reading stories about Griffin. He will be missed by many of us.


----------



## Neeko13

I'm so sorry to hear about your father, and sweet Griffin....my prayers and thoughts are with you at this time..he was too young.....so sorry....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so very sorry for both of your losses!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father and Griffin. I loved reading your stories of Griffin.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about your father and Griffin passing. So sad. Sending a ton of hugs your way...


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for your losses.

I am glad that you felt you could still come here to share your grief with people who understand. I was just wondering what happened to you the other day. Hugs!


----------



## SandyK

So very sorry for the loss of your father and Griffin. May time help heal your broken heart. My thoughts are with you! RIP sweet Griffin, you will be missed!!


----------



## NewfieMom

cubbysan said:


> *
> I am glad that you felt you could still come here to share your grief with people who understand*. I was just wondering what happened to you the other day. Hugs!


Thank you, *cubbysan*. I don't know why it felt like a natural thing to do. I do not want to get another dog right away as I am one of those people who feels that one cannot replace a dog with another one. But one reason I didn't get a second dog while my father was alive was that two dogs in his small house would have been too much for him given that he was 96; frail; and had mobility issues. (Plus Griffin was _*huge*_.)

One of the thoughts that flitted through my mind after I lost Griffin was what was going on with The Four Lakes Goldens, however. Not that I would be ready for any dog. And if I got one, I might want another Newfie. But I always loved Jane's dogs! If I move to Maine, I might actually be able to have both a Golden and a Newfie one day.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that you lost both your father and Griffin in such a short time span. I'm not on the forum much anymore either and pick and choose what I read and rarely post. But when I am on the forum I often think of you and noticed I wasn't seeing any posts. Loss is never easy, but keep remembering the memories that make you smile and day by day you get there. Take care.


KathyL


----------



## alphadude

Oh Deb, I just saw this thread. I am so very sorry to hear about both your dad as well as the handsome Griffin. Talk about a double whammy. You have my sincerest, heartfelt condolences Deb.


----------



## Tennyson

Deb, you were always one of my favorite posters on this forum. Your stories about Griffin and his antics were epic. Always made me smile and put me in good moods. I knew you had your hands full with your Dad. Caring for someone at that age is probably the most difficult thing you'll ever do in your life. 96 is a great age and is a testament to your diligence and compassion.
Very sorry for your recent losses. At 96 I'm thinking your Dad would want you to celebrate his life rather then mourn his passing. Dad's are like that.
You're in my thoughts. Hoping for the best life has to offer you.
-Mish-


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Deb, I am so very sorry for your loss of your father and Griffy.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Deb*

Deb: My sincere condolences on the loss of your Dad and Griffin.
My Dad passed away on May 10, 2006, and was 91.
I added Griffin to the Rainbow Bridge List. I will always remember your posts!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Deb I am so sorry, my sincere condolences for the loss of your dad and sweet Griffin. 

Life has changed for many of us in past few years and I am not on the forum very often but it's always good to stop by and remember those good old times.
Take care.


----------



## davebeech

Have only just seen this as I don't pop on here very often, and I am really sorry to hear about Griffin, he was one big beautiful guy. RIP Griff !!!! look for me on facebook and I will send you a pic of Jerry to try and perk you up


----------



## NewfieMom

I am not on Facebook, but I would love to see a picture of Jerry if you could post it in this thread! Thank you so much, Dave!


----------



## alphadude

How are you doing Deb?


----------



## NewfieMom

I was just leaving a response in Axl's thread while you were writing in Griffin's! It's great to see you, *alphadude*. No new dog here yet. I'm feeling bad about Griffin, feeling I should have seen that something was wrong. Other than that, things are OK. And with you?


----------



## alphadude

NewfieMom said:


> I was just leaving a response in Axl's thread while you were writing in Griffin's! It's great to see you, *alphadude*. No new dog here yet. I'm feeling bad about Griffin, feeling I should have seen that something was wrong. Other than that, things are OK. And with you?


Deb, I understand exactly what you mean and I feel the same way. As well as I knew Ax, and how *fanatical* I was about his health and well being, I don't think I'll ever shake the feeling that I let him down, that I should have caught on to the fact that there was something really wrong much sooner when there would have been more options. By the time I figured it out, it was far too late. He was such a fighter, but he really had no chance at all. The signs were so subtle and he was so tough and stoic, always ignoring pain and performing like he always did @ 110%. I know you feel similarly about Griff. Perhaps we are both falling prey to revisionist history but we feel how we do.

Things are OK in general, but Max is really acting up lately. I think it's the terrible teens since he is now 14 months old. He has all of a sudden become very disobedient and willful. His recall went from reliable to nonexistent so he is completely banned from off leash activity just as he was really starting to make strides doing the disc thing. 

Worse yet, he has apparently decided that Puffy is his rival and is constantly trying to dominate him. They had *two* very serious full blown brawls yesterday and Max was the aggressor both times. Puffy has seemingly had enough of his crap and isn't going to take it anymore. The worst part is that there is no clear winner. Max may have a big attitude but he really doesn't have the tools to back it up. I think it's just a rush of testosterone considering they are both intact. I now have to be hyper vigilant all the time, read the posture and try to nip things in the bud before they escalate into an all out brawl. Unfortunately Saturday the first one happened when I was in the shower. Hopefully this is just a phase. 

I think the difference with Ax was that he was an only dog when he was Max's age and even if he wasn't, he was so overwhelmingly dominant, the fight would have been over before it started. He used to subdue Puffy with such minimal effort it was almost laughable and it NEVER escalated into a full blown fight - Puffy knew better.


----------



## NewfieMom

I enjoyed your insight into how one feels after losing a dog, a hard-won insight after all the suffering you have gone through after losing Ax. Thank you for taking the time to think about my situation with Griffin and to apply your own life lessons to my situation. You are very empathic!

I just kept smiling as you described your struggles with Max. No one is more up to the challenges than you are! In fact, if you did not have challenges with your dogs, I do not know what you would do! I cannot imagine you with two very placid, easy dogs. Two Puffys would drive you insane! (And two Puffys would be ideal for me. It would be like having two Newfies!) You may have to give up showering, however. One has to make sacrifices when one has dogs, you know!

It has been great talking to you!!!

Deb


----------



## alphadude

NewfieMom said:


> I enjoyed your insight into how one feels after losing a dog, a hard-won insight after all the suffering you have gone through after losing Ax. Thank you for taking the time to think about my situation with Griffin and to apply your own life lessons to my situation. You are very empathic!
> 
> I just kept smiling as you described your struggles with Max. No one is more up to the challenges than you are! In fact, if you did not have challenges with your dogs, I do not know what you would do! I cannot imagine you with two very placid, easy dogs. Two Puffys would drive you insane! (And two Puffys would be ideal for me. It would be like having two Newfies!) You may have to give up showering, however. One has to make sacrifices when one has dogs, you know!
> 
> It has been great talking to you!!!
> 
> Deb


I am definitely up to the challenge but I would prefer not to have an all out blood feud taking place in my home frankly. Surprisingly, no blood has been drawn (yet) in this recent round of brawling. The name of the game seems to be grab each others face with your teeth sound as vicious as possible, and hold on for dear life. It's only a matter of time until an ear, a cheek or worse gets shredded unless I get control of the situation. Strangely Jack, the rescue is the best behaved and least trouble of the three of them! He stays clear of the antics.

Thought I had all this covered after dealing with puppy and adolescent Ax but I failed to take into account the fact that he was an 'only dog' at that time, which as I can now see, definitely altered the dynamic. Live and learn I guess.

Due to my experiences with Ax over the course of 8+ years, when he sounded like these two, his opponent was ALWAYS bleeding, typically in at least 3 places (usually more), pinned by the back of the neck to the ground and helpless in a matter of seconds. He did NOT mess around, and if another dog gave him a reason to fight, he was lightening quick, decisive, ruthless, and coldly efficient. I guess what I mean is these two idiots are basically posers that really don't know what they're doing which makes them more dangerous.

I don't even feel comfortable allowing them to both sleep in here any more because the very last thing I'm interested in is a dog fight in the middle of the night while we're sleeping. I NEVER had that thought with Ax and Puffy felt 100% comfortable sleeping with my face an inch from either of theirs.

How about I drive Puffy up to NE and gift him to you??

I think my wife might not be on board with the not showering thing. lol I've always been obsessive about smelling good...all the time.


----------



## laprincessa

I hardly ever come on here to post these days, but I just gotta say - I miss both of you!


----------



## alphadude

laprincessa said:


> I hardly ever come on here to post these days, but I just gotta say - I miss both of you!


Miss you too LAP!


----------



## alphadude

Deb this made me think of you and Griff...

https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedAnimals/videos/1829967710358549/


----------



## NewfieMom

I cannot see anything on Facebook, *alphadude*, as it is blocked on all our computers (due to my daughter). I really appreciate your thinking of me, however! You are such a doll! I wish I could have Puffy, by the way. But you and your family would die without him. I don't think you know, sometimes, how much you adore that big, huggable guy. 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## alphadude

Here you go, for some reason the sound didn't come through when I captured the vid. It was just cheesy music anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## alphadude

NewfieMom said:


> I cannot see anything on Facebook, *alphadude*, as it is blocked on all our computers (due to my daughter). I really appreciate your thinking of me, however! You are such a doll! I wish I could have Puffy, by the way. But you and your family would die without him. I don't think you know, sometimes, how much you adore that big, huggable guy.
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


He actually reminds me of a dwarf Newfie in some ways...


----------



## NewfieMom

Oh....I was entranced. I was just entranced. I haven't been looking at any videos or photos of Newfies, let alone of Griffin since he died. Today I went on-line after I attempted to see what you posted yesterday and saw a little of the memorial video a family had made to Sebastian, a wonderful Newfie I had followed on YouTube. A big, gentle boy who always reminded me of Griffin.

Then I saw this compilation today. It make me long to have another Newfie. There are no other dogs like them. But it also makes me think of how Griffin did all the things the dogs in this video did. I already experienced all of this. He was such a wonderful boy. 

Thanks again, *alphadude*.


----------



## alphadude

My Pleasure!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've clearly been away from the forum for way too long. Sorry to read about both of your losses.


----------

